# The Well Dressed Megahalems - 65 fans and 112 setups (56k warning)



## ehume

*The Well Dressed Megahalems - What To Wear To The Four Gigahertz Ball*

Contents:

Post 1: Summary Recommendations
Post 2: Results
Post 3: Methods
Post 4: Conclusions
Posts 5 to 35: Details on the fans and their noise

*What fans do you use with a Megahalems?*

Well, with an i7 860 overclocked to 4GHz, you either use a single San Ace 9G1212H101/9G1212H1011, or you use a pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12's.

For details on how 65 fans fared in 112 setups, see below.


----------



## ehume

The fans and their performance, arranged alphabetically

*Fan List*

This list has the fans in alphabetical order. The underlined bits link to the posts with the fan details.

Akasa Apache
Antec TriCool H
Antec TriCool L
Antec TriCool M
Arctic Cooling 12L
Bulk generic
Centaur x 2 @5v (Japan Servo)
 CM BladeMaster (Cooler Master)
 CM BladeMaster x 2 (Cooler Master)
 CM R4 (Cooler Master)
 Coolink SWiF2
Delta WFB1212H
Delta WFB1212H x 2
EBM 38mm (Papst)
 Enermax Cluster
Enermax Magma
Evercool RSF-14
FDB-12-1300 (Sony/Thermalright)
 FN-121 (Silverstone)
 Gelid S12 (Gelid Solutions)
 GT-1150 (Scythe/Nidec-Servo)
 GT-1450 (Scythe/Nidec-Servo)
 GT-1450 x 2 (Scythe/Nidec-Servo)
 GT-1850 (Scythe/Nidec-Servo)
 GT-1850 x 2 (Scythe/Nidec-Servo)
 Kaze Maru 1200 (Scythe 140x25mm fans)
 Kaze Maru 1900 (Scythe 140x25mm fans)
 Kaze Maru 1900 x 2 (Scythe 140x25mm fans)
 Kaze Maru 2 1700 (Scythe 140x25mm fans)
 Magma+Cluster (Enermax)
 MassCool FD12025
MassCool FD14025
MechaT 38mm @5v (MechaTronics)
 MechaTronics 38mm
MechaTronics 120mm
Nexus Real Silent
NMB Panaflo Med
NMB [email protected]
Noctua NF-P12
Noctua NF-P12 x 2
Noctua NF-P14
Noctua NF-P14 x 2
Noctua NF-S12B
Noctua P12+S12B
NZXT
OKGear 2wire
OKGear 3wire
Papst 25mm
Papst 32mm
RFA-120BL (Rosewill)
RFX-120BL (Rosewill)
SA-9G1212E1011 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G1212G101 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G1212H101 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G1212H101 x 2 (Sanyo Denki)
[email protected] (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G1212M101 (Sanyo Denki)
[email protected] (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G1212P4G03 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-E1011 @5v (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-G101 @5v (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-H101 [email protected] (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-P4G03 @5v (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-P4G03 x 2 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9G-P4G03 [email protected] (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S1212F401 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S1212H401 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S1212H401 x 2 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S1212L401 (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S-H401 @5v (Sanyo Denki)
SA-9S-H401 x 2 @5v (Sanyo Denki)
Scythe generic
Servo Centaur (Japan Servo)
Servo Centaur @5v (Japan Servo)
Servo round (Japan Servo)
Servo round @5v (Japan Servo)
Servo round x2 (Japan Servo)
ServoCentaur x 2 (Japan Servo)
S-FLEX 1200 (Sony/Scythe)
S-FLEX 1600 (Sony/Scythe)
S-FLEX 1900 (Sony/Scythe)
SlipStream1200 (Scythe)
SlipStream1200 x 2 (Scythe)
SlipStream1600 (Scythe)
SlipStream1600x2 (Scythe)
SlipStream1900 #1 (Scythe)
SlipStream1900 #2 (Scythe)
SlipStream1900 x 2 (Scythe)
[email protected] (Scythe)
TT-A2018 (Thermaltake)
TT-A2018 @5v (Thermaltake)
TT-A2018 x 2 (Thermaltake)
TT-A2018 x 2 @5v (Thermaltake)
Ultra Kaze 1000 (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
Ultra Kaze 2000 (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
Ultra Kaze 2000 @5v (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
Ultra Kaze 3000 (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
Ultra Kaze 3000 @5v (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
Ultra Kaze 3000 x 2 (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
UltraK-3000 x 2 @5v (Scythe Ultra Kaze)
X-Silent 140 (Thermalright)
YL D12SH @5v (Yate Loon)
YL D12SH x 2 @5v (Yate Loon)
YL D12SH-12 (Yate Loon)
YL D12SH-12 x 2 (Yate Loon)
YL D12SL-12 (Yate Loon)
YL D12SL-12 LED (Yate Loon)
YL D12SL-12 x 2 (Yate Loon)
YL D14SH-12 (Yate Loon)
YL D14SM-12 (Yate Loon)
ZM-F3 (Zalman)
ZM-F3 x 2 (Zalman)









Fan performance, arranged by temperatures over ambient









Fan performance, arranged by Sound Pressure Level (SPL)









Single and Double fan setups, all at 12v, by temp over ambient.









Single and double fan setups, 12v, arranged by SPL









Single 120mm fan setups, by temp over ambient









Double 120mm fan setups, by temp over ambient









Temps over ambient vs RPM's.

Spreadsheet with data:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...reFNjSXc&hl=en


----------



## ehume

*The Well Dressed Megahalems - What To Wear To The Four Gigahertz Ball*

What do you do when you want to run your Intel i7 860 at 4GHz with air cooling? My approach was to get a Prolimatech Megahalems. I bought some Noctua low noise fans. I'm set, right? I can run my computer in my non-airconditioned computer room and use it all summer, right?

Wrong. It turns out that I had bitten off a bit of a challenge. I was going to need some stronger fans. But to choose fans I couldn't just rely on fan specs. Many companies selling items to consumers present specifications that are not always accurate (I'm being charitable here). I couldn't just read reviews, since they were either oriented to radiators (the Megahalems is not a radiator) or to case fan use, or used methodology that was not helpful to me. Besides, how do airflow (in CFM) or static pressure relate to the cooling power of a Megahalems? I could just buy a real brute of a fan, but the computer must sit on my desk not far from my ears. I wanted a balance between performance and noise.

I decided to test a lot of fans to see what they could do to cool my system down. Since the Megahalems is designed not to put up much resistance to airflow, I decided that I would also use it as a proxy for testing the airflow of various fans so I could determine which fans I would prefer as case fans. So I tested a number of fans that ranged in CFM. In the end, I tested 65 fans in 112 configurations. I tested them in forty-minute runs, sometimes more than once.

*Limits*

I don't want to cook my chip. Yes, I know they can handle lots of heat, but I decided I would stay within official parameters. That meant, for example, that I don't want to let the temp at the center of the heatspreader - Intel's official measuring point - exceed the "thermal design power" of the chip, which is 72.7c. Now, I do get a reading from my motherboard that seems to be the heatspreader temp (HST). The motherboard software calls it the "system temperature." But I am not absolutely sure that the system temperature is the HST. In any case, my hottest cpu core temp consistently runs 9c over the system temp. Also, because the cpu temps are higher they are more accurate because the chip reports not the actual temperature but the distance in centigrade from the maximum allowed junction temperature - the chip will throttle itself above its Tjmax of 99-100c - and the smaller the distance from the reported temp to Tjmax, the more accurate it is. Finally, when people report temps they report cpu core temps. So I will report cpu temps, and the max cpu temp I will allow is 80c. I could push that to 81.7c but I don't trust the accuracy of the sensors. I am also concerned about heat transfer.

Working backwards, then, the max allowable difference in temperature over ambient will be 50c. This gives me a rough measure that I can transfer from my basement workshop where the ambient is 16-19c to our computer room where the ambient can reach 30c. I call it a rough measure because the higher the ambient, the less the capacity of a heat source to transfer heat to a heatsink. Because I do not know what the magnitude of this difference is, I am keeping a max heat difference of 50c and not 51.7c.

*The Setting and the Setup*

My Basement workshop is cool and quiet, with ambient temps ranging from 16c to 19c, and ambient noise less than 10 dBA when there is no activity upstairs.

The chip and motherboard are set in an NZXT Beta Evo that has had its top and back grills removed, and set on its side. The Megahlems was oriented front to back (or right to left, if you will). The exhaust from the heatsink blew right out the back where the rear grill used to be. The case was not moved for the duration of the testing, and the side panel was left off. No case fans operated during the testing.

TIM was Gelid Solutions GC Extreme (GC-3) applied as a double grain of rice in the center of the heatsink. The video card is a low performance ( = cheap) fanless card.

The fans were connected to the motherboard CPU fan header using a fan Y-type cable splitter. The yellow RPM reporter wire on the exhaust fan was split off from the Y-cable and connected to another fan header on the motherboard so that RPM's from each fan could be monitored. However, with 5-volt testing I rigged a pair of Molex adapters to provide 5v power to the fans while allowing RPM monitoring.

The reason for connecting the fans to the motherboard cpu fan header is that during normal use each heatsink fan (HSF) will be on Auto - controlled by the motherboard to respond to cpu temps. During idle there is no need for a fan to be going flat out.

Speaking of not going flat out, you may well ask why I tested fans at 5 volts. I was trying to get some idea of how loud these fans would be, and how well they would perform undervolted. Why not use a fan controller? Some fan controllers make fans sound bad when they are undervolted. So I simply used the 5v line from Molex to test fans at the lower voltage. This way we get an honest result, untainted by a less than stellar controller.

*The Overclock*

The i7 860 I am using has reached a BCLK of 230MHz on 1.396v. This was with the motherboard on Auto. The max for the chip is 1.4v. The motherboard has been reliable: it has never let the voltage go over 1.396v on Auto. This chip has also gone to 4.5GHz at BCLK 207MHz. But I did not and do not have cooling systems to allow me to stress test my system at those speeds and voltages.

For a 4GHz overclock, the user of an i7 860 has a few choices: a 200MHz BCLK with a 20x multiplier (= 4000MHz), 191 x 21 = 4011MHz, and 182 x 22 = 4004MHz. Higher BCLK's require higher voltages, so the 182MHz BCLK was the obvious choice. Unfortunately, the chip won't allow higher multipliers so a lower BCLK cannot be used.

The motherboard sets voltages in increments. The lowest setting that would allow a twelve hour run of LinPack was 1.31250v. With Load Line Calibration enabled, the cores get up to 1.328v under max load. Vtt is 1.19v (absolute max allowed is 1.21v). Vdimm is set to 1.620v and runs at 1.616v. Oh, yes: hyperthreading is enabled.

As for stability: on top of the twelve hour OC stability runs, the rig has done at least 150 forty-minute fan test runs of OCCT/LinPack with exactly zero errors.

*The Instruments*

For ambient temps I have a digital thermometer. It measures in Fahrenheit, so I convert to centigrade and round to the nearest 0.5c. The basement is not only cool, but the ambient temp changes slowly. For cpu temps I use Real Temp to record max temps, and OCCT to graph the cpu temps. Both rely on what the motherboard (a Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3P) reports from the cpu sensors.

For RPM's I use EasyTune6, the app Gigabyte bundles with its motherboards. The RPM jumps around. Even on Speedfan that RPM number jumps around on all of these fans. So I try to assess the average speed during peak load. The RPM readings are the least accurate aspect of these tests.

Fan sound level was measured with the Tenma 72-942 sound pressure level (SPL) meter, which purports to be accurate to 0.5 dB at 30 dB and above. It will measure quieter sounds but does not promise such accuracy. So, for example, I was able to determine that my basement has an SPL of less than 10 dBA when all is quiet upstairs, but not a definite number. For the fan SPL I measured dBA at 10cm, then converted the reading to the equivalent of 1m by subtracting 20 dB. The check on this is that certain industrial fans like San Aces give accurate specifications. The SPL meter readings were either at or close to industrial specs in free air.

I expected that the fans would all be louder on the heatsink. Fans get louder when their output is obstructed and the air pressure rises. But with the Megahalems the fans frequently were not as loud as their specs. Sometimes this was due to lower RPM's than spec, but other times - who knows?

Fan noise is not the same as SPL, though. The Magma and the Slip Stream, for example, put out a lot more sound pressure level than noise. The SPL meter clearly picks up all of the white noise that we simply do not perceive. Comments here are important.

*The Load*

After comparing LinX, Prime95 and OCCT, I found I was running my hottest temps on OCCT's Linpack module. If I were testing for stability of overclock I'd run both Prime95 and OCCT. But I'm looking for heat stress here. I tested runs of up to two hours, but I discovered I got no more information than I had at 40 minutes.

*Limitations of the Testing*

The CPU reports temps in 1c increments. While the System Temp reading tended to stay stable at one reading or another, the cpu temps tended to jiggle up and down. When this happened a lot, it was fairly clear that the real temp was somewhere between the upper and the lower temp, so I recorded it as x.5c. The ambient I recorded to the nearest 0.5c. I recorded the difference between the hottest cpu temp and the ambient temp as 'temp over ambient.'

Most fans had a single run. With the more important fans I did more than one run. Where I have more than one of a fan I will try to run each copy of the fan. The results are averaged, but generally temp over ambient ranged about 1c or less between runs.


----------



## ehume

When I started this investigation I had some notion that there would be a large spread in cooling prowess between fans. I thought that most of my fan testing would be at 3.6GHz, and that only the best fans would cool my system at 4GHz. So much for expectations.

*Conclusions:*

1. Once you get to 1000 RPM or so, there is only about a 12c difference in cooling performance between the various fans.

2. As a practical matter, fans seem to max out between 2000 and 2500 RPM. After that you need huge increases in CFM to get another degree of cooling.

3. Although putting on a second fan helps, the amount it helps depends on the power of the first fan: the more powerful the fan, the less benefit you get from a second fan.

4. TANSTAAFL: By and large, if you want more air through your cooler, you will have to pay for it with more noise.

5. The blade count doesnâ€™t seem to make much difference in cooling, but the depth of the fan does.

Do these conclusions sound obvious? Well, isnâ€™t it nice when hard data supports conventional wisdom? The reality check goes both ways.

A few comments on specific fans:

The San Ace 9G1212H101(1) remains the Prince of Fans, at least on the Megahalems. One of these gives the best balance between sound pressure level and cooling performance.

And the Princesses of Fans: A pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12â€™s gives nearly the same cooling power with slightly less noise; but at the low voltages seen at idle, they will be quieter. Also, at US$7.40 for a pair, they are far cheaper than the $18.40 a US vendor wants for a single San Ace with bare wires.

Other worthy fans: CM Blade Master, Scythe Slipstream 1600â€™s, and the Japan Servo â€œsquare roundâ€ fan.

Some of the fans seem to have a higher SPL than perceived noise. Slip Streams do that, for example. So do Magmas. I would be very interested in seeing what a pair of Magmas can do.

So, whatâ€™s next? Do I test these fans at 3.6GHz on the same rig? Or do I mount a Noctua NH-D14 and see what 140mm fans can do in a cooler designed for them?

In the meantime, below are a number of posts arranged by brand that have more details on the fans, their specs and their performance, along with pics.

P.S. --

Here is what the TIM spread looked like. It was Gelid Solutions GC3 Extreme:









GC3 on the heatspreader. Fan direction was right to left (east > west).









Close up of GC3 on heatspreader. And no, I have no explanation for the dark lines in the middle. When the heatspreader is cleaned with Arcticlean 1 & 2, it doesn't show up.









GC3 on the heatsink. Sorry about the lack of focus.

You experts can tell me whether I had a good mount for an unlapped set of heatspreader and heatsink.

*Bonus*

*How to mount fan clips on a Megahalems*

Start with a Megahalems:










Now, *snag the lower screw hole with one end of the clip*. Then *draw the clip back* until the shaft of the clip *catches behind the corner of the fan clip groove*:










A closeup of the catch:










Now pull the shaft up until it sits in the fan clip groove, then bring the end over to click into the top screw hole:










Done:


----------



## ehume

Akasa

Akasa Apache









Image: Akasa Apache, exhaust view









Image: Akasa Apache, intake view

I got an Akasa Apache because I like to read about airplanes and Akasa's pictures of this fan - taken from the side - made the blades look like the blades of a large jet engine compressor. Neat! I thought.

Link: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?t...model=AK-FN057

Akasa Apache Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: HDB (Hydro Dynamic Bearing)
Speed: 600 - 1300 RPM, PWM control
Airflow: up to 57.53 CFM
SPL: 6.9 -16.05 dB(A)
Features: IP-54 military standard moisture and dust protection. PWM control

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1415 rpm
CPU temp over ambient: 58.5c
SPL: 26 dBA

In my opinion this fan would do better as a case fan than a HSF. More recently Akasa has released a PWM fan with an RPM spread better suited to overclocking. The Viper fan ranges from 600 to 1900 RPM. If you're thinking of getting an Apache for a HSF, I'd recommend a Viper instead.

Link: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?t...model=AK-FN059


----------



## ehume

Antec

Antec Tri-Cool

This fan came with my case. It comes with a Molex connector for power and has a three-way switch for speed control. It does not have an RPM reporting lead, so speeds must be estimated. I synchronized another fan with it, then read the RPM of that fan.









Image: Antec Tri-Cool exhaust view









Image: Antec Tri-Cool intake view

Link: http://www.antec.com/pdf/manuals/NSK..._EN_Manual.pdf (a PDF; see page 7 for fan specs)

Antec Tri-Cool Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: not specified
Feature: 3-way speed switch

Antec Tri-Cool High setting:

Specs:

Speed: 2000 RPM
Airflow: 79 CFM
SPL: 30 dBA

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1930 RPM (estimated by synchronizing with another fan)
CPU temp over ambient: 54.5c
SPL: 32 dBA

Antec Tri-Cool Medium setting:

Specs:

Speed: 1600 RPM
Airflow: 56 CFM
SPL: 28 dBA

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1560 RPM (estimated by synchronizing with another fan)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 27 dBA

Antec Tri-Cool Low setting:

Specs:

Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 39 CFM
SPL: 25 dB(A)

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1050 RPM (estimated by synchronizing with another fan)
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 17.5 dBA


----------



## ehume

Arctic Cooling

Arctic Fan 12 L (discontinued)

I got this fan as part of a deeply discounted random collection of fans. From looking at it you'd think it is only a case fan. Yet a 92mm version of this fan is the air mover for the AC Freezer Pro 7, an excellent little CPU cooler. One unusual aspect of this fan: when you look at it from the intake side the blades rotate clockwise. Also, the exhaust is the open side of this fan.









Image: Arctic Cooling 12L, exhaust view









Image: Arctic Cooling 12L, intake view

Link: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...=146&page=spec

Arctic Cooling 12L Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades. Essentially an open 120x25mm fan in a cage.
Bearing: fluid dynamic bearing
Speed: 1000 RPM
Airflow: 37 CFM
SPL: 20.0 dB(A)

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1030 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 21 dBA


----------



## ehume

Bulk

"Two Dollar Fan"

I wanted a shroud. That meant tearing the guts out of a fan. I found a fan discounted to $2US (normally $2.79). But it was too nice a fan to kill, so I kept it. When I got my grab bag (a deeply discounted random collection of fans) it contained some useless fans which are now shrouds, thus preserving this "bulk" fan.

Link: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=12025-BULK









Image: Bulk Two Dollar Fan, exhaust view









Image: Bulk Two Dollar Fan, intake view

Look at the blade shape. It looks just like a Scythe S-Flex, or a more recent Yate-Loon. Will this fan perform well?

Specs:

Sleeve bearing
You were expecting specs?

Two Dollar Fan Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1500 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 27.5 dBA

It did better than the Akasa Apache. It essentially matched the Enermax Magma, with less noise. YMMV.


----------



## ehume

Cooler Master

R4-L2R-20AC-GP, with blue LED's









Image: Cooler Master R4-2R 20AC-GP, exhaust view









Image: Cooler Master R4-2R 20AC-GP, intake view

Link: http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/prod...roduct_id=2915

Cooler Master R4-2R 20AC-GP Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Long Life Sleeve
Speed: 2000 RPM
Airflow: 69 CFM
SPL: 19 dB(A)
Static Pressure: 3.04 mm H2O
Features: Blue LED's

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1750 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 27.5dBA

-----------------

CM Blade Master

I bought two. CM was offering them refurbished for $7.99 each plus shipping. Who could pass that up?

Links: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=420
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...roducts_id=380









Image: Cooler Master Blade Master 120mm fans, intake & exhaust

Image: Megahalems, Blademasters and shrouds - closeup

I like these fans. Very pleasant. Shrouds do not help them, at least on the Megahalems.

CM Blade Master Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Long Life Sleeve
Speed: 600 - 2000 R.P.M., PWM control
Airflow: 21.2 - 76.8 CFM
SPL: 13 - 32 dBA
Static Pressure: 0.40 - 3.90 mmH2O
Features: PWM control. Comes with corner pads.

Results on the Megahalems:

Average of two fans individually:

Speed: 1950 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 33 dBA

Two fans in tandem:

Speed: 1995 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 51.5c
SPL: 36.5 dBA


----------



## ehume

Coolink

SWiF2-1201

Who could pass up an eleven-bladed fan? Just to see what it can do.









Image: Coolink SWiF2-1201 exhaust view









Image: Coolink SWiF2-1201 intake view

Link: http://www.coolink-europe.com/en/categories/23_29.html

Coolink SWiF2-1201 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: hydro-dynamic bearing
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 55.44 CFM
SPL: 18.2 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: Anti-Vibration Bolts & Screws

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1275 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 60c
SPL: 24.5 dBA

The 1201 would be fine as a case fan. There is a PWM version that has a speed range of 800 - 1700 RPM. This would be more suitable as a HSF.


----------



## ehume

Delta

Five-Dollar Delta - WFB1212H

For $4.95US, I got two - just in case they were really good fans.









Image: Delta WFB1212H, in and out

Links: http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=17345+FN
http://1stpccorp.com/fan_delta_120mm.htm
http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Product...DS/1537133.pdf

Five-Dollar Delta Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2470 RPM
Air Flow: 86.50 CFM
SPL: 37.6 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.80 mm H2O
Features: two wires - no RPM-reporting lead

Results on the Megahalems, individually (average):

Speed: 2335 RPM (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with them)
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 35.5 dBA

Two fans in tandem:

Speed: 2330 RPM (avg)
CPU temp over ambient: 51c
SPL: 41 dBA

A pair of these is comparable to a single San Ace. -H101 or -H1011. Only two wires, but no problem with voltage control. The MB didn't seem to care. On auto, they range up and down just fine. You can get a pair of highspeed Yate Loons even cheaper, and those make less noise. But this is probably the lowest price for high performance ball bearing fans.


----------



## ehume

Enermax

Cluster









Image: Enermax Cluster with Everest blade - exhaust view









Image: Enermax Cluster with Everest blade - intake view

I got a trashed Cluster and a functional Everest in the grab bag - 36 fans for $30. It occurred to me that the fan blades - removable - might be interchangeable. They are indeed. And it turns out that the Cluster's blade hub had been crushed. So I put the Everest blade on the Cluster body, and Presto! - instant PWM fan. Since I didn't need a thermal fan and I wanted a straight-sided shroud, the Everest was gutted. It's a cool shroud. The Cluster blade, BTW, is white.

Link: http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=141

Enermax Cluster Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Twister bearing
Speed: 500 to 1200 RPM
Airflow: 23.86 to 53.02 CFM
SPL: 8 - 14 dBA
Static Pressure: 0.483 to 1.073 mm H2O
Features: PWM control, LED on/off switch

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1320 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 25.5 dBA

It was soft, with just a little fan noise. But it was pretty weak for a 1320 RPM fan. With an ambient temp of 18c, the CPU cracked 80c at 5.2 minutes. It is quieter when used as a case fan. They need to make a "Cluster Flux" which goes up to 2100 RPM.

----------------------------

Magma









Image: Enermax Magma, exhaust view









Image: Enermax Magma, intake view

Link: http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=140

Enermax Magma Specs:

Size: 120x26.5mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Twister bearing
Speed: 1500 RPM
Airflow: 69.15 CFM
SPL: 18 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.400 mm H2O
Features:

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1700 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 31.5 dBA

Such a soft sound. Could listen forever. The SPL meter picked up the white noise, but it didn't come through as _sound_ to my merely human ear. A lovely fan.

-------------------------

Magma > Cluster

I don't have a second Magma to try a tandem mount, but I do have my hybrid Cluster. What can they do together?

Results on the Megahalems:

CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 29 dBA, taken from the side (standard SPL reading not done)

This suggests that tandem Magmas might have gotten down to 53c over ambient. That would be very nice for fans so easy to listen to.


----------



## ehume

Evercool

140mm Red Scorpion fan. RSF-14









Image: Evercool 140mm Red Scorpion fan, exhaust view









Image: Evercool 140mm Red Scorpion fan, intake view

Link: http://www.evercool.com/

Evercool 140mm Red Scorpion Specs:

Size: 140x40mm, 11 blades. Without adapter, 140x25mm
Bearing: Ever Lubricate bearing
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: na
SPL: < 22 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: comes with a 12 cm to 14 cm fan adapter

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1200 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 28 dBA

Hardly hear it in operation. Of course it doesn't really fit - the heatsink tensioning screw keeps the fan frame too far away from the MB - but it does give you the sense that these 140mm fans can really move air, and reasonably quietly.


----------



## ehume

Gelid Solutions

Silent 12

I read many glowing reviews about this fan, so I got one.









Image: Gelid Silent 12 exhaust view









Image: Gelid Silent 12 intake view

Link: http://www.gelidsolutions.com/produc...=2&cid=5&id=23

Gelid Solutions Silent 12 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: hydro dynamic
Speed: 1000 RPM
Airflow: 37 CFM
SPL: 20.2 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.07 mm H2O
Features: comes with four soft fan mounts

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 940 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 17.5 dBA
"Oh, so soft."

A lovely case fan. In fact, Gelid Solutions calls it their "Silent Series 120mm Case Fan." That's about right. Further, I believe their CFM spec. It seems right. Certainly their SPL and RPM specs are right. They make a PWM fan that ranges from 500 to 1500 RPM, with SPL of 12 to 25.5 dBA. That would be a fine non-OC HSF.

One more note: given the shape of the blades and the fact that it has a hydro dynamic bearing, is this essentially a Thermalright TR-FDB/Scythe S-Flex fan that operates down at 1000 RPM?


----------



## ehume

Japan Servo

Japan Servo, Servo, and Nidec Servo are brand names associated with the Nidec Corporation, or Nihon Densan Kabushikigaisha.

Nidec SCNDM12B4

I found this fan at a sort of surplus outfit.

Link: http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=18015+FN

They call it a "Square/Round fan," and I suppose it is: the exhaust side is a standard 120mm frame, while the intake side is a five-inch ring.









Image: Nidec SCNDM12B4, exhaust view









Image: Nidec SCNDM12B4, ring view

For six bucks, it was an easy fan to order. When I got my first copy, I loved it. I had to get another.









Image: Japan Servo SCNDM12B4, intake & exhaust views









Image: Japan Servo SCNDM12B4, facing up and down









Image: Japan Servo SCNDM12B4 on Megahalems - ready









Image: Japan Servo SCNDM12B4 on Megahalems - running









Image: Nidec SCNDM12B4 mounted on Megahalems

Note that Megahalems 38mm clips mount this just fine, because the clips grab onto the outside of the fan, not the inside. OTOH, mounting a second fan on the exhaust side is a bit of a stretch because the ring is too big to fit into recesses designed to accept 120mm frames; so it is held to the outside of the fin stack. But the clips just do get into their indentations and hold the exhaust fan on the cooler.

Nidec SCNDM12B4 Specs (a.k.a. - Six Dollar Servos)
(also, see pdf here: http://www.japanservo.co.jp/digital/.../pdf/SCNDM.pdf)

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2650 RPM
Airflow: 106 CFM
SPL: 40 dBA
Static Pressure: 6.6 mm H2O
Features: Intake side has 5-inch ring; two wires, so no RPM reporter lead.

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 2470 RPM (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 51.5c
SPL: 39.5 dBA

In other words, it is a dead match for the San Ace -H101

Results on the Megahalems (#2 fan) at 5v:

Speed: 1095 RPM (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 58.5c
SPL: 19.5 dBA

This lets you know what the fan is like when it is not working hard. Unfortunately, it clicks. It clicks softly, so you might not hear it. After all it is under 20 dBA and it is inside the case.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (2 fans):

Speed: 2410 RPM (average) (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with each fan)
CPU temp over ambient: 49c
SPL: 41.5 dBA
"Smooth for the work."

Really excellent results.

---------------------------------

Japan Servo Centaur - CNDC12Z7RP

Another "surplus" fan, this time only five bucks (link: http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=18222+FN)









Image: Japan Servo CNDC12Z7RP, intake & exhaust views

Link: http://www.japanservo.co.jp/digital/...l/pdf/CNDC.pdf

Japan Servo CNDC12Z7RP Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3200 RPM
Airflow: 124 CFM
SPL: 49 dBA
Static Pressure: 10.7 mm H2O
Features: Vendor copy says 3d wire is stall sensor. Wrong: 3d wire is RPM reporter.

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 3050 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 46 dBA

No advantage over the San Ace -H101, and a lot more noise. Yet a good cheap fan for radiators.

Results on the Megahalems at 5v:

Speed: 1590 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 29.5 dBA

At 5 volts, this is a pretty decent fan for $4.95US. It's nearly as good as a number of expensive fans, better than most and is pretty quiet. But you must keep it on a leash.

Tandem fans - Results on the Megahalems at 12v:

Speed: 3110 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 48.5c
SPL: 50 dBA
"They sing!"

Tandem fans - Results on the Megahalems at 5v:

Speed: 1590 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 33 dBA

Essentially the same temps as a solo fan at 5v, but more noise.


----------



## ehume

Masscool

FD14025

A 140mm fan that came with a slot controller that works pretty well.









Image: Masscool FD014025, exhaust view









Image: Masscool FD014025, intake view

Link: http://www.masscool.com/product_deta...pid=161&id=140

Masscool FD014025 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 800 to 1300 RPM
Airflow: 27.2 to 47.8 CFM
SPL: 18 to 22 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: speed control bracket, with fan guard (wire grill), nice tight sleeving

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1350 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 30 dBA
"From a meter away, a mild whine you don't hear close up."

Comparing frames and blades, the Masscool FD14025 looks like a Yate Loon D14BM-12.









Image: Masscool FD014025 vs Yate Loon D14SM-12 exhaust views









Image: Masscool FD014025 vs Yate Loon D14SM-12 intake views

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38839

--------------------------------------

Masscool FD12025B1L3/4

Another cheap ($4.95) ball-bearing fan.









Image: Masscool FD12025 fan, exhaust view









Image: Masscool FD12025 fan, intake view

Link: http://www.masscool.com/product_deta...?pid=127&id=61

Masscool FD12025B1L3/4 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1500 RPM
Airflow: 52.05 CFM (ah, such precision . . .)
SPL: 25 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: nice tight sleeving and black plug

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1600 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 27 dBA

Not bad for five bucks. Wonder what two would have done?


----------



## ehume

Mechatronics

More treasure from the grab bag: Mechatronics MXA1225L12D FSR









Image: Mechatronics MXA1225L12D, exhaust view









Image: Mechatronics MXA1225L12D, intake view

Mechatronics MXA1225L12D Specs:

Sleeve bearing.
2 wires - no RPM reporter lead
If you find any other specs, please let me know.

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1375 RPM (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 24.5 dBA

Just fine for less than a dollar. OK, so I had to put my own plug on it. Well, I know how to do that now.

-----------------------------------

Mechatronics MD1238H12B

Yet another gem from the grab bag.

What a beast! A 25mm 9-bladed fan pushing through 13 wind-straightening vanes. It came with a little Dell-type plug. Replaced it with Molex. You'll see why.









Image: Mechatronics MD1238H12B, exhaust view









Image: Mechatronics MD1238H12B, intake view

Link: http://www.mechatronics.com/Individu...238_7.6.05.pdf

Mechatronics MD1238H12B Specs

Size: 120x38mm, 9 blades, 13 vanes
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3800 RPM
Airflow: 174 CFM
SPL: 57.8 dBA
Static Pressure: 16.7 mm H2O
Current: 1.60 Amps. Too much current for a motherboard header; they max out at 1 Amp.
Features: 2 wires, so no RPM reporter lead

Results on the Megahalems, 12v (average):

Speed: 3800 RPM? I have no 9-bladed fan that goes fast enough to synchronize with it.
CPU temp over ambient: 47c
SPL: 58.5 dBA

Results on the Megahalems, 5v:

Speed: 1880 RPM (estimated RPM by synchronizing another fan with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 51c
SPL: 39 dBA

It's a brute. Fun to play with, but not something I'd put next to my ear.


----------



## ehume

Nexus

Real Silent, Basic Series, D12SL-12









Image: Nexus D12SL-12, exhaust view









Image: Nexus D12SL-12, intake view

With its fan number, this fan seems to some to be a re-badged Yate Loon fan. And if you look at the frame of the Yate Loon, it does look like the same fan. Those dimples that flank the screw holes seem characteristic of YL's, for example:









Image: Yate Loon D12SL-12 fan, intake view

But the Yate Loon low speed fans I have - even from Petra's Tech Shop - all click when undervolted. The Nexus does not.

In any case, this is the fan favored by Silent PC Review. They really, really like this fan.

Link: http://www.nexustechnologyusa.com/c/...box_of_20.html

Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: na
Speed: 1000 RPM
Airflow: 36.87 CFM
SPL: 22.8 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: a set of the excellent Nexus silicone fan mounts/vibration isolators - in purple. I love them.

BTW - The Nexus silicon fan mounts are what I use for all of my fans. IMO, the best.

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1095 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 59c
SPL: 20 dBA
"Very hard to hear; even close up it is soft, pleasant."
I can see why the people at SPCR love this fan.


----------



## ehume

NMB-MAT

NMB-MAT, seems to be a merger of the Minebea Company (NMB) and Matsu****a - or at least the fan operations of these companies. They seem to have taken over the fan business of Panasonic - Panaflo - as well.

Panaflo FBA12G12M-1BX

Many people swear by these fans, so I got one.









Image: Panaflo FBA12G12M-1BX exhaust view









Image: Panaflo FBA12G12M-1BX intake view

Panaflo fans are not reachable through the NMB-MAT website, but you can buy them.

Panaflo FBA12G12M-1BX Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Hydro Wave Bearing
Speed: 2100 RPM
Airflow: 86.5 CFM
SPL: 35.5 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.6 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems, 12v:

Speed: 2080 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 51.5c
SPL: 37 dBA

Results on the Megahalems, 5v:

Speed: 820 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 17 dBA

Despite the very low noise, a fast clicking was present at 5 volts.

NMB-MAT fans

Now we come to non-Panaflo Minebea-Matsu****a fans. You can find these on the NMB-MAT website. I was able to do supplemental testing of these fans in one evening because my San Ace 9G1212H101 standard test fan gave me exactly 50c over ambient. The following fans were all tested right after that.









NMB-MAT 4710KL-O4W-B40, exhaust view









NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W-B40, intake view

NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W-B40 specs:

Size: 119x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2500 RPM
Airflow: 100.6 CFM
SPL: 38.5 dBA
Static Pressure: 4mm H2O
Features: two bare wires. Had to put on the plugs and sleeve them myself.

Results on the Megahalems, 12v, single fan:

Speed: 2419 RPM (estimated rpm by synchronizing another fan with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 51.5c
SPL: 40.5 dBA
Comment: Compared to the San Ace 9G1212H101, "More wind, less whine." They do click when undervolted.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (2 fans):

Speed: not estimated
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 44 dBA
They sounded noisy.









NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W-B56, exhaust view









NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W-B56, intake view

These are PWM fans. I have two, but they behave very differently.

NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W-B50 specs (we assume the B56 specs are the same):

Size: 119x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2800 RPM
Airflow: 114.7 CFM
SPL: 41.5 dBA
Static Pressure: 5mm H2O
Features: twisted wires, PWM plug

Results on the Megahalems, 12v, #1 fan:

Speed: 1985 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 34 dBA
Comment: "Does not start without assistance," when getting anything less than 10 volts. They do click when undervolted, even on PWM!

Results on the Megahalems, 12v, #2 fan:

Speed: 2678 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 43.5 dBA
Comment: They do click when undervolted, even on PWM!

I have other fans better than these, but all four 4710KL's would do OK as fixed rpm fans.


----------



## ehume

Noctua

NF-S12B FLX

This fan is intended as a case fan.









Image: Noctua NF-S12B FLX, exhaust view









Image: Noctua NF-S12B FLX, intake view

There are still some NF-S12's for sale around the web. Apparently the S12B is a significant improvement over the older fan.

Link: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=25&lng=en

Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: self-stabilizing oil-pressure bearing (SSO bearing)
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 59.2 CFM
SPL: 18.1 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.31 mm H2O
Features: comes with resistor wires - LNA (low noise adapter) and ULNA (ultra low noise adapter); excellent tight sleeving

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1275 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 58.5c
SPL: 24 dBA
"Quiet hum and wind rushing; very pleasant"

---------------------------------------

NF-P12

This fan is intended as a HSF.









Image: Noctua NF-P12, intake & exhaust views

Link: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=12&lng=en

Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: self-stabilizing oil-pressure bearing (SSO bearing)
Speed: 1300 RPM
Airflow: 54.3 CFM
SPL: 19.8 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.68 mm H2O
Features: comes with resistor wires - LNA (low noise adapter) and ULNA (ultra low noise adapter); excellent tight sleeving

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1350 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57.5c
SPL: 25.5 dBA
"Quiet rushing sound; almost no hum; pleasant"

Results on the Megahalems (twin P12's tandem):

Speed: 1340 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 57.5c
SPL: 27 dBA

"Quiet rushing sound; almost no hum; pleasant." But no gain in temps for a slight increase in noise.

Results on the Megahalems with P12 intake, S12B exhaust:

Speed: 1280 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 59c
SPL: 28.5 dBA
"Quiet rushing sound; quiet song."

But even higher temps with even more noise, even if it is pleasant noise.

---------------------------------------

NF-P14

Was this fan designed for the cooler? Or the cooler for the fan? The P14 is intended to be at the center of Noctua's monumental heatsink, the NH-D14. The fan has screw holes placed in the standard positions for 120mm fans.









Image: Noctua NF-P14, intake & exhaust views

Link: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=33&lng=en

In order to test this fan I mounted it on the Megahalems. The heatsink's tensioning screws keep a 140mm fan pushed up away from the MB, so the side panel will not fit. Yet testing 140mm fans on the Megahalems is a way to compare its effects to that of other fans. So, I test.









Image: Megahalems with 2 Noctua NF-P14 140mm fans









Megahalems with 2 Noctua NF-P14 140mm fans: what will fit in a case?

Noctua NF-P14 Specs:

Size: 140x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: self-stabilizing oil-pressure bearing (SSO bearing)
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 64.9 CFM
SPL: 19.6 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.29 mm H2O
Features: comes with resistor wires - LNA (low noise adapter) and ULNA (ultra low noise adapter), four extensions to allow the fan to be mounted to 140mm screw holes; excellent tight sleeving

Results on the Megahalems (average):

Speed: 1240 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 29 dBA
"Quiet rushing sound; almost no hum; pleasant."

Results on the Megahalems (two P14's in tandem):

Speed: 1220 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54.5c
SPL: 30.5 dBA
"Quiet rushing sound; almost no hum; pleasant." But "One of the fans is making the Megahalems shake." Maybe it was the two of them interacting.


----------



## ehume

NZXT

DF1202512RFLN

This fan came with the NZXT Beta Evo case.









Image: NZXT 1202512RFLN exhaust









Image: NZXT 1202512RFLN intake

NZXT fan specs

Link : http://rexususa.com/21225-9.html

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: rifle
Speed: 1300
Airflow: 47 CFM
SPL: 25 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: Blue LED's

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1170 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57.5c
SPL: 21 dBA
"Quiet at full volts, with blade sounds; clicks when undervolted through MB." But then, how often would we undervolt this fan?

Compare this fan with the Silverstone FN121.

In fact, the wholesaler says this fan's manufacturer number is FN-120.


----------



## ehume

OKGear

Two fans that came in the grab bag. One has a big label and three wires. The other has a small label and two wires.









Image: OKGear big label - exhaust









Image: OKGear big label - intake









Image: OKGear small label, exhaust view









Image: OKGear small label, intake view

OKGear Big Label fan.

Link: http://www.coolerguys.com/garage29.html

OKGear Big Label (3-wire) fan specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1200
Airflow: 36 CFM
SPL: 27
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1525 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 58c
SPL: 28.5 dBA

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Small Label (2-wire) fan.

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: na
Airflow: na
SPL: na
Static Pressure: na
Feature: two wires - no RPM reporter lead

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1710 RPM (estimated by synchronizing another fan with it).
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 31 dBA
"A hum and a rush of wind; fan got hot."

A pretty good effort. No wonder it got hot. Actually, this is a fan that barely ran when I first got it. I pulled the label open and gave it a drop of oil. The results you see above. If I feel like using it again I'll put in some more oil.


----------



## ehume

Papst - or EBM Papst

4412FML









Image: Papst 4412FML exhaust









Image: Papst 4412FML intake

Link: http://www.ebmpapst.us/allpdfs/4400F.PDF

Papst 4412FML Specs

Size: 119x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: na
Airflow: 67.1 CFM
SPL: 32 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: two wires - no RPM reporter lead

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1785 RPM (estimated by synchronizing another fan with it).
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 30.5 dBA
"Clatters."

Nasty clicks at low voltages.

----------------------------------

Papst 4312 MS

I wanted to test five-bladed fans.









Image: Papst 4312 MS exhaust









Image: Papst 4312 MS intake. Notice that the blades rotate clockwise. Papst has at least one other series of fans that rotate clockwise.

Link: http://www.ebmpapst.us/allpdfs/4300.PDF

Papst 4312 MS Specs

Size: 119x32mm, 5 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: na
Airflow: 82.4 CFM
SPL: 39 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features:

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 2190 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 38 dBA
"Growls."

-------------------------------------------

EBM W2G110-AF45-19

Again, I wanted to test five-bladed fans. This fan looks to be an EBM model that predated Papst's acquisition of EBM.









Image: EBM W2G110-AF45-16 exhaust









Image: EBM W2G110-AF45-16 intake









Image: EBM W2G110-AF45-16 label

Link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24236

EBM W2G110-AF45-19 Specs

Size: 120x38mm, 5 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: na
Airflow: 105.9 CFM
SPL: 45 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: metal fan; third wire is not an RPM reporter lead

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: na (no 5-bladed fan fast enough to synchronize with it)
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 45.5 dBA

Nasty clicks at low voltages.


----------



## ehume

Rosewill

Rosewill RFX-120BL

Rosewill appears to be the house brand for New Egg. This fan is available for $8 with a fan controller. Unfortunately the fan controller can make some fans sound bad when undervolted. If you want the fan, just get it. This one has LED's in a very pretty sky blue.









Image: Rosewill RFX-120BL - exhaust view









Image: Rosewill RFX-120BL - intake view

Link:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=RFX-120BL

Rosewill RFX-120BL Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1200 - 2200 RPM
Airflow: 43.5 - 87.5 CFM
SPL: 23.5 - 38.15 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: Blue LED's; fan controller

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1950 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 33.5 dBA

Not only pretty, but sings at full speed. When I did my 5-volt comparisons, my comment was "Sweet sound" at 24.3 dBA.

----------------------------------------

Rosewill RFA-120-BL

Not just a sleeve version of the RFX-120's. This one has blue LED's. I don't like the color as much as the LED's on the RFX.









Image: Rosewill RFA-120BL exhaust view









Image: Rosewill RFA-120BL intake view

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835200049

Rosewill RFA-120BL Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 2000 RPM
Airflow: 74.48 CFM
SPL: 29.28 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: Blue LED's

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1700 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55c
SPL: 30 dBA
"Hum. Different colored LED's."


----------



## ehume

Sanyo Denki

NOTE - Most San Ace fans are available only from industrial suppliers, and ship with bare wires. If you are not comfortable soldering wires or if you do not have tools for crimping pins, it would be best for you to buy San Ace fans only from regular computer parts retailers.

120x38mm fans

A note on model number: Start with 9G1212M101. The 9 represents a fan series. The G tells you it is a standard fan. The first 12 is the frame size in cm. The second 12 is the voltage. The L means Low speed, the M means Medium speed, the F is for Fast, the H is for High, the E may be for Extra High; there are also G, J and S speeds. The 1 tells you the fan is 38mm thick. I donâ€™t know what the zero stands for. The 1 means there is a third wire for reporting RPM. The absence of a second -1 tells you that this fan has â€œribs,â€ â€œclosed corners,â€ or â€œinstallation tunnels.â€









Image: The edges of three San Ace 9G's









Image: Three San Ace 9G's

The left fan is a 9G1212H101 that has had its ribs cut. The center fan is a 9G1212E1011 that was manufactured without ribs. The right fan is a 9G1212G101 with ribs intact.

-----------------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212M101

This is the little brother of the famous San Ace 9G1212H1011.









Image: San Ace 9G1212M101, intake & exhaust views

This is a 9G1212M101, with a 9G1212H101 to show what the intake side looks like.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2464

San Ace 9G1212M101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1950 RPM
Airflow: 74 CFM
SPL: 32 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.0 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalem:

Speed: 1960 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 35.5 dBA
â€œGrowls.â€

Results on the Megahalem at 5v:

Speed: 810 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 16 dBA
â€œQuiet growling.â€

---------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212H101

The famous one. The 9G1212H1011 differs from this one in that it does not have ribs, while the 9G1212H101 does. Itâ€™s easy enough to cut the ribs off, but that is not necessary with the Megahalems. I bought two of these.









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, intake & exhaust views









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, intake view









Image: Megahalems and San Ace 9G1212H101 fans

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2477

US Vendor-1
US Vendor-2
UK Vendor

NOTE: I strongly recommend you get an -H1011 and not an -H101. I have given you links to vendors who will sell you fans with plugs and sleeving. I did all that myself, But buying the supplies requires care, and assembling it all requires tools.

San Ace 9G1212H101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2600 RPM
Airflow: 99 CFM
SPL: 39 dBA
Static Pressure: 6.6 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2500 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 40 dBA

The important thing here is that this was the first fan to get down to 50c without sounding like a banshee.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1100 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 22.5 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem (two fans):

Speed: 2540 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 49c
SPL: 44.5 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem (two fans):

Speed: 1100 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 22.5 dBA
â€œLike an old-fashioned power station, but quiet.â€

---------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212E1011

Should be a better fan, right? The 3000-RPM-class fans by other manufacturers really crank. This one is ribless, BTW.









Image: San Ace 9G1212E1011, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212E1011, intake view

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2449

San Ace 9G1212E1011 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3100 RPM
Airflow: 118 CFM
SPL: 46 dBA
Static Pressure: 10.2 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2850 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 49.5c
SPL: 44 dBA

A half degree centigrade better than a 9G1212H101, at a cost of 4 dBA.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1250 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 23.5 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212G101









Image: San Ace 9G1212G101, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212G101, intake view

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2466

San Ace 9G1212G101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3600 RPM
Airflow: 137 CFM
SPL: 49 dBA
Static Pressure: 13.8 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 3400 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 48.5c
SPL: 45.5 dBA

A whole degree centigrade better than a 9G1212H101, at a cost of 9 dBA.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1600 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 27 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

--------------------------------------------

In conclusion, the 9G1212H1011 seems to be the apex of the San Ace 38mm fans. Faster fans just give you more noise and not much better cooling. I wonder if various blade shapes have optimal RPMâ€™s?
-------------------------------------

120x25mm â€œSilentâ€ fans.

San Ace 9S1212L401

This is one of Sanyo Denkiâ€™s â€œSilentâ€ San Aces. The 4 in -401 stands for a 25mm thick fan.









Image: San Ace 9S1212L401, intake & exhaust views

Actually, this is a 9S1212F401 posing as a 9S1212L401 showing its intake side. On the exhaust side is the 9S1212L401.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2018

San Ace 9S1212L401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1500 RPM
Airflow: 48.1 CFM
SPL: 17 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.5 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 1420 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 19.5 dBA
â€œSoft hum.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9S1212F401

This is one of Sanyo Denkiâ€™s â€œSilentâ€ San Aces. I really like this fan. I like it so much that when the 9S1212H401 became available, I bought two of those.









Image: San Ace 9S1212F401, intake & exhaust views

Actually, this is a 9S1212L401 posing as a 9S1212F401, showing its intake side. On the exhaust side is the 9S1212F401.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2016

San Ace 9S1212F401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2200 RPM
Airflow: 70.6 CFM
SPL: 30 dBA
Static Pressure: 3 mm H2O
Note: There is a 9S1212M401 with specs between the -L and the -F.

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2050 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 30 dBA
â€œSoft moan.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9S1212H401

This â€œSilentâ€ San Ace is not in Sanyo Denkiâ€™s online catalog. But I bought two of them. They seemed like just the right fan: after listening to how sweetly the slower 9S fans sang, I thought this fan might have a sweet sound and be able to get my CPU down to 50c over ambient.









Image: San Ace 9S1212H401, intake & exhaust views

Here are two genuine 9S1212H401â€™s, showing intake and exhaust sides.

Links: http://www.newark.com/pdfs/datasheet...1212H401_A.pdf
http://www.newark.com/sanyo-denki/9s...fan/dp/04R7277
A link direct from Sanyo Denki: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...1270530583.pdf

San Ace 9S1212H401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2700 RPM
Airflow: 86.5 CFM
SPL: 36 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.5 mm H2O (estimated from graph)

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2430 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 34 dBA
â€œSings.â€

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1365 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 20 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2440 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 51c
SPL: 37.5 dBA
â€œThey quietly sing; very pleasant.â€

This is comparable to a single San Ace 9G1212H101, but quieter.

Results on the Megahalems 5v tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1410 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 23.5 dBA
â€œVery close to having two -L401's, except there is a high-pitched whine the -L lacks.â€ I wasnâ€™t sure where it was from.

-------------------------------------------

Clearly Sanyo Denki knows how to assemble a fan that does not click. Sanyo Denki offers a line of 9G1212x401 fans analogous to the 9G1212x101 series. Want to bet those fans click at low voltage? I wish they made a 9S1212H1011. That would be a nearly perfect fan.

----------------------------------------

San Ace PWM fan

San Ace 9G1212P4G03

I got three of these:









Image: San Ace 9G1212P4G03, intake & exhaust views

Why three? Because I loved the first one so much I decided I wanted to try three of them on a Noctua NH-D14 â€" a heatsink that can accommodate three fans.

San Ace 9G1212P4G03: The P stands for PWM. The 4 stands for a 25mm thick frame. The speed class letter â€" G â€" is moved over one place on PWM fans. I am not sure what the -3 stands for.

The one nice thing about PWM fans is that you can power them from Molex. Since these fans can draw up to 0.9 Amp and a MB header will let you draw only up to 1 Amp, you clearly need the extra current from somewhere. Akasa, for example, makes a PWM harness that controls up to three fans from a single PWM signal, yet draws its power from Molex so the MB header is not overdrawn.

Links: http://www.newark.com/pdfs/datasheet...212P4G03_A.pdf
http://www.newark.com/sanyo-denki/9g...fan/dp/03P9398

San Ace 9G1212P4G03 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1000 to 4100 RPM (0-100% PWM duty cycle)
Airflow: 32 to 130 CFM (0-100% PWM duty cycle, estimated from graph)
SPL: 18 to 51 dBA (0-100% PWM duty cycle)
Static Pressure: 1.0 to 12.2 mm H2O (0-100% PWM duty cycle, estimated from graph)
Note: The distributor lists max airflow as 129.94 CFM.
Note: Each fan draws up to 0.9 Amp.

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average of all three fans):

Speed: 3900 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 49.5c
SPL: 48 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

RPM: 3990 (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 48c
SPL: 52 dBA
The input fan was on the MB header, the exhaust fan on Molex.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1975 RPM (howâ€™s that for 5 volts!)
CPU temp over ambient: 53c
SPL: 30.5 dBA

This would be a great fan all by itself, and only 5 volts. You could run it from USB.

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2030 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 35.5 dBA


----------



## ehume

Scythe

Their fans come in pretty boxes. They have adapters that allow you to power the fans from Molex and still report the RPM's to the MB. They even sell PWM fans. Even if they don't make their own fans, they seem to know what they're doing.

Scythe 120x25mm fans

AD1212DS-A73GL(6TCL3)

This fan used to equip some of Scythe's heatsinks like the Ninja Plus and other coolers. It doesn't seem to be available as a separate purchasable item. This came to me in my grab bag.









Image: Scythe AD1212DS-A73GL(6TCL3) exhaust view









Image: Scythe AD1212DS-A73GL(6TCL3) intake view

Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 46 CFM
SPL: 23.5 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1200 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 23.5 dBA
(bizarre coincidence, eh?)

------------------------------------------------------

Scythe Slip Stream, Kaze Jyuni

Slip Stream is a series of five fans: 500, 800, 1200, 1600 and 1900 RPM. I tested the three stronger fans.









Image: Scythe Slipstream 1200 intake and exhaust views









Image: Scythe Slipstream 1600 intake and exhaust views









Image: Scythe Slipstream 1900 exhaust view









Image: Scythe Slipstream 1900 intake view









Image: Scythe Slipstream 1900 blade angle

These fans are case fans, with a relatively large CFM in free air, but not much static pressure. That means that when these fans are placed against an obstruction like a radiator they are unable to push much air through. But is the Megahalems like a radiator?

Link: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...sl_detail.html

Scythe Slip Stream 1200 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 68.54 CFM
SPL: 24 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1325 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 26 dBA
"Just the wind!" a great sounding fan.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1220 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 26.5 dBA

-----------------------------------------------------------

Scythe Slip Stream 1600 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1600 RPM
Airflow: 88.11 CFM
SPL: 33 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1750 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 54.5c
SPL: 34.5 dBA
"Wind noise; like wind in trees." Another great sounding fan.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1220 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 35 dBA
"Some whine, but unobjectionable."

---------------------------------------------------------

Scythe Slip Stream 1900 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1900 RPM
Airflow: 110.31 CFM
SPL: 37 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v (fan #1):

Speed: 2050 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53c
SPL: 37.5 dBA
"Wind noise only; that's all."

Results on the Megahalems 12v (fan #2):

Speed: 1810 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 33.5 dBA
"Wind noise only; that's all."

It's almost like they're different fans.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1890 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 51c
SPL: 39.5 dBA
"Wind and high hum."

A pair that essentially replicates a single San Ace -H101.

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 985 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 22 dBA

Oh, well.


----------



## ehume

Scythe Ultra Kaze fans

The Ultra Kaze comes in 1000, 2000 and 3000 RPM variants. I typically abbreviate them as UK1K, UK2K and UK3K.

Link: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...38_detail.html









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 1000, exhaust view









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 1000, intake view

Scythe Ultra Kaze 1000 Specs

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1000 RPM
Airflow: 44.44 CFM
SPL: 19.81 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 930 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 17.5 dBA
"Growls." But quietly.

---------------------------------------------

Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000, exhaust view









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000, intake view

Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000 Specs

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 2000 RPM
Airflow: 87.63 CFM
SPL: 32.91 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 2000 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53c
SPL: 34.5 dBA
"Ordinary hard working fan sound."

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1075 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 60c
SPL: 20.5 dBA
"Quiet growl."

-------------------------------------------

Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 intake and exhaust views









Image: Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 x 2 on Megahalems

Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 specs

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 3000 RPM
Airflow: 133.60 CFM
SPL: 45.90 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 2840 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 43.5 dBA
"Whine and wind."

It replicates the results of the San Ace 9G1212H101, but it is much noisier subjectively than it is on the SPL meter.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1285 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 25 dBA
"Quiet growl."

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2845 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 49c
SPL: 46.5 dBA
"At 0.6 watts each, should not put two on a mb header."

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1255 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 55c
SPL: 28 dBA
"Growls."


----------



## ehume

Scythe 140x25mm fans

Scythe Kaze Maru

Scythe makes a series of 140mm fans that are similar to the Noctua P14 in one regard: they have screw holes in the same position as 120mm fans. That works very well in some circumstances. For example:









Image: 140mm fans on NZXT Beta Evo side panel

Kaze Maru may mean â€œship of winds.â€ These fans come in three flavors: 500 RPM, 1200 RPM and 1900 RPM.

Link: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...12_detail.html









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 500 exhaust view









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 500 intake view

Scythe Kaze Maru 500 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 500 RPM
Airflow: 29.39 CFM
SPL: 10.80 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems:

Not tested. It would fail. I use this fan as an intake on my side panel. This is one of the two fans that are closest to me, and the one fan with nothing between it and me but a half meter of air. It is quite quiet.

---------------------------------------------------

Scythe Kaze Maru 1200









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 1200 exhaust view









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 1200 intake view

Scythe Kaze Maru 1200 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 61.30 CFM
SPL: 26.58 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1115 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 58c
SPL: 26 dBA
â€œLow thrum; an easy fan to love.â€

--------------------------------------------

Scythe Kaze Maru 1900









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 1900 intake and exhaust views

Scythe Kaze Maru 1900 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1900 RPM
Airflow: 104.54 CFM
SPL: 41.13 dBA (over 40 dB isnâ€™t quiet)
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1820 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 37.5 dBA
â€œWind noise and machine noise; not terrible.â€

But note the big jump in SPL. You donâ€™t hear all of it, since much of it is white noise. Still, it ainâ€™t all that quiet. Not like the 1200.

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1820 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 40 dBA
â€œBig wind noise and small machine noise; ship of winds, indeed.â€

------------------------------------------------

Scythe Kaze Maru 2

The KM2 is an evolution of the KM design. Read about it here:

Link: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27090









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 2 1700 exhaust view









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru 2 1700 intake view

Its English name on the box is Slip Stream 140. Does it deserve the name?









Image: Scythe Slipstream and Kaze Maru 2









Image: Scythe Kaze Maru and Kaze Maru 2









Image: Scythe S-Flex and Kaze Maru 2









Image: Noctua P14 and Scythe KM2-1700

Scythe Kaze Maru 2 1700 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: sleeve
Speed: 1700 RPM
Airflow: 92.4 CFM
SPL: 36.4 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1650 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 32 dBA
â€œWind noise only; that's all; earns its â€˜Slipstream 140â€™.â€

Same cooling as the Kaze Maru 1900, and much lower noise. A fabulous fan. Clearly Scythe knew what they were about here. I canâ€™t wait to try it on the Noctua NH-D14.

---------------------

Edit:

Even though they did not figure into the Megahlems testing, I will list the specs of the other KM2 fans:

500 rpm, 9.6 dBA, 27.2 cfm
800 rpm, 14.3 dBA, 43.5cfm
1200rpm, 23.2dBA, 65.2cfm


----------



## ehume

Scythe/Nidec-Servo

Scythe Gentle Typhoon

The GT's are remarkable fans. Scythe markets five: 500, 800, 1150, 1450 and 1850 RPM:

Link: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...ap_detail.html

But these are only the GT's "for low speed applications." Servo only makes them in 1450, 1850 . . . and 2150 RPM.

Link: http://www.japanservo.co.jp/digital/...pdf/D1225C.pdf

Don't you wish Scythe would market that 2150 RPM fan? And then there are the GT's "for high speed applications." Those come with a "unique rectifier ring" that reinforces the blades at the 3000, 4250 and 5400 RPM those fans operate at.

Link: http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/produ...Chi-letter.pdf

Santa, I'd like that 3000 RPM fan. With PWM, if possible.

I have the 800, 1150, 1450 and 1850 RPM fans. When I put on them on fan controllers and synchronized them, they sounded exactly the same and put out the same amount of wind. They feel like the same fan with different resistors.

The 800 RPM fan is so quiet and gentle that I use it for my front-mounted intake fan. This is the closest fan to me, so it has to be quiet yet pull in a useful amount of air. But I did not test it with the Megahalems. Why?

Gentle Typhoon Specs (from the box)

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Double ball bearings
Speed: 800 RPM
Airflow: 28.2 CFM
SPL: 9 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

It would fail a test at 4GHz, so I left it snuggled into its intake niche, held by some flaming violet Nexus silicon fan holders.

BTW - GT's have closed corners. If you want to get inside the flanges you must cut away the "ribs:"









Image: Gentle Typhoon 1850 before and after

-----------------------------------------------------

On to the GT 1150:









Image: Gentle Typhoon 1150 exhaust view









Image: Gentle Typhoon 1150 intake view

Gentle Typhoon 1150 Specs (from the box)

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Double ball bearings
Speed: 1150 RPM
Airflow: 37.1 CFM
SPL: 16 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1146 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 59c
SPL: 17.5 dBA

------------------------------------------------------------

GT 1450:









Image: Gentle Typhoon 1450 intake and exhaust views

Gentle Typhoon 1450 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Double ball bearings
Speed: 1450 RPM
Airflow: 50 CFM (from the website) 45.9 (from the box) (Nidec says 46 CFM for theirs)
SPL: 21 dBA, box and website (Nidec says 19 dBA for theirs)
Static Pressure: 1.3 mmH2O (from Nidec)
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1340 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56.5c
SPL: 20 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1380 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 54.5c
SPL: 21.5 dBA

------------------------------------------

GT 1850









Image: Gentle Typhoon 1850 intake and exhaust views

Gentle Typhoon 1850 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: Double ball bearings
Speed: 1850 RPM
Airflow: 57.7 CFM from the website, 58.3 CFM from the box (Nidec says 58 CFM for theirs)
SPL: 28 dBA box and website (Nidec says 30 dBA for theirs)
Static Pressure: 2.9 mmH2O (from Nidec)
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1760 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 54.5c
SPL: 26.5 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1775 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 29 dBA

No clicking on any of these fans at any voltage.


----------



## ehume

Silverstone FN121

I read a number of comments about what a good fan this is, so I got one.

Link: http://www.silverstonetek.com/produc...fn121&area=usa









Image: Silverstone FN-121 exhaust view

What an annoying fan! Note those Molex connectors. Then note that the three-pin connector only has a yellow RPM reporting line. Yes, this fan only gets its power through Molex. If you want to power it through a mb header you will have to get an adapter. I guess this is a big hint that Silverstone considers this to be a case fan only.

Also note that this fan is apparently made by Everflow.









Image: Silverstone FN-121 intake view

Comparing this fan with the NZXT case fan, it appears that though the frames differ, the blades are the same. Are the results comparable?

Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 9 blades
Bearing: na
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 53.24 CFM
SPL: 26.6 dBA
Static Pressure: 0.91 mmH2O
Feature:

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1185 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 25 dBA
"Quiet hum."


----------



## ehume

Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearings (FDB) on Scythe and Thermalright fans

Both Scythe and Thermalright advertise Fluid dynamic bearings on some of their fans. With Scythe, the fans are S-Flex. With TR, they are TR-FDB series.

Links: http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...ex_detail.html
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...r_fdb_fan.html

To me, these fans look to be at least siblings, if not quite identical:









Image: TR-FDB vs S-Flex - intake view









Image: TR-FDB vs S-Flex blades









Image: S-Flex blades in front of TR-FDB blades









Image: S-Flex corner in front of TR-FDB









Image: S-Flex in front of TR-FDB

This last pic shows that the injection ports on the frame molds are not in the same place. Otherwise, because these fans are so similar I have tested them together. The players:

------------------------------------------

Scythe S-Flex SFF21E









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21E exhaust view









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21E intake view

Scythe S-Flex SFF21E Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearings
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 49.0 CFM
SPL: 20.1 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1190 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 23 dBA

-----------------------------------------

Scythe S-Flex SFF21F









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21F exhaust view









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21F intake view

Scythe S-Flex SFF21F Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearings
Speed: 1600 RPM
Airflow: 63.7 CFM
SPL: 28.0 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1440 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 26.5 dBA

----------------------------------------------------------

Scythe S-Flex SFF21G









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21G exhaust view









Image: Scythe S-Flex SFF21G intake view

Scythe S-Flex SFF21G Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearings
Speed: 1900 RPM
Airflow: 75.0 CFM
SPL: 34.0 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1840 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 32.5 dBA

------------------------------------------------

Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1300









Image: Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1300 exhaust view









Image: Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1300 intake view

Thermalright TR-FDB-12-1300 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sony Fluid Dynamic Bearings
Speed: 1300 RPM
Airflow: 50.0 CFM
SPL: 24.1 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Feature: 3-pin to 4pin adapter included; the adapter includes an RPM reporting lead.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1355 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 24.5 dBA

--------------------------------------------------------

Since the fans were so similar, I did some tandem testing, taking the Thermalright and one of the S-Flexes and putting them in various combinations. Part of the reason was that I wanted to see what difference it would make to temps with different output fans - higher as intake vs higher as exhaust. Nothing terribly profound, just checkin' things out.

S-Flex 1200 > TR-FDB-1300

Speed: 1210 > 1375 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 28 dBA

TR-FDB-1300 > S-Flex-1200

Speed: 1350 > 1225 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 28 dBA
"Annoying buzz"

S-Flex 1600 > TR-FDB-1300

Speed: 1500 > 1360 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55c
SPL: 31 dBA
"Annoying whine."

TR-FDB-1300 > S-Flex-1600

Speed: 1360 > 1510 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55c
SPL: 32.5 dBA
"Annoying buzz"

Not a terribly promising approach. I'm not event tempted to try matched S-Flexes or matched TR-FDB's.


----------



## ehume

Thermalright

X-Silent 140

One of my very favorite fans. Quiet. Easy on the ears. Nice amount of air. The only drawback: pointing the output upward makes it vibrate, as if it is struggling. But mounted any other way it is wonderful.

Link: http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ilent-140.html









Image: Thermalright X-Silent 140 exhaust view









Image: Thermalright X-Silent 140 intake view

Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: Liquid state bearing
Speed: 900 RPM
Airflow: 60.42 CFM
SPL: 20.9 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 888 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 19.5 dBA
"Very quiet hum." Clearly, only for case fan use.


----------



## ehume

Thermaltake

A2018

Well! After getting this relatively inexpensive fan, I just had to get another. This despite the fact that the first one of these drew blood - a lot of blood - when it bit my finger.

The A2018 comes with a high-quality slot-mounted speed control as well as a thermal sensor for thermal speed control. It has the highest range of all my fans for RPM from 5 volts to 12 volts.

Link: http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...4&ID=1725#Tab0









Image: Thermaltake A2018 fans with speed control

Thermaltake A2018 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: One Ball, one Sleeve
Speed: 1300 to 2800 RPM
Airflow: 38.6 to 93.7 CFM
SPL: 17 to 46.5 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.5 - 4.1 mmH2O
Features: Thermal and manual speed controls. Very pretty LED's

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 2800 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 51.5c
SPL: 43 dBA
"One ferocious fan."









Image: Thermaltake A2018 x 2 on Megahalems

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2870 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 49.5c
SPL: 47 dBA
"Two ferocious fans."

Note that the pair beat a San Ace -H101 in temp, but boy are they noisy.
Looking carefully at the frame and the specs, the fan part looks like it might be a Yate Loon D12BH-12, but with just a bit more juice.









Image: Yate Loon D12SH-12 vs Thermaltake FD12025 exhaust views









Image: Yate Loon D12SH-12 vs Thermaltake FD12025 intake views

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38837

Thermaltake A2018 Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 473 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 12.5 dBA
"Faint clicking." I'm shocked I could hear that. I had to get really close.

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 445 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 15 dBA

Clearly, the manual fan control does not get down to 5v.


----------



## ehume

Yate Loon

Is it a genuine Yate Loon or a fake Yate loon? Controversies all over the place. A lot of controversy for some of the most consistently inexpensive fans out there. On the other hand, at full voltage YL's are some of the most consistently good fans out there. Undervolted, they tend to click. YMMV.

BTW - Most YL fans have closed corners.

Let's start with 140mm fans:

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38839

Yate Loon D14SM-12









Image: Yate Loon D14SM-12 exhaust view









Image: Yate Loon D14SM-12 intake view

Yate Loon D14SM-12 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 1400 RPM
Airflow: 62 CFM
SPL: 29 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1250 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 27 dBA
"Soft"

------------------------------------------------------------

Yate Loon D14SH-12









Image: Yate Loon D14SH-12 exhaust view









Image: Yate Loon D14SH-12 intake view

Yate Loon D14SH-12 Specs

Size: 140x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 2800 RPM
Airflow: 140 CFM
SPL: 48.5 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1900 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 34 dBA
"Soft high hum."

I think I'd like to see that 2800 RPM 140mm fan. It would be quite something. But I'm guessing it's a typo, and the spec is really 1800 RPM. As it is, this 1900 RPM fan does not cool as well as either the Kaze Maru 1900 or the Kaze Maru 1700, and it's a bit noisier than the KM2-1700. The blade count seems to make a difference here.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Yate Loon D12SL-12

Yate Loon D12SL-12, black









Yate Loon D12SL-12 fan, exhaust view









Yate Loon D12SL-12 fan, intake view

Note those dimples flanking the screw holes. Looks an awful lot like a Nexus D12SL-12 Real Silent fan, eh?

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38837

Yate Loon D12SL-12 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 1350 RPM
Airflow: 47 CFM
SPL: 28 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1310 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 58c
SPL: 23 dBA
"Quiet fast clicking."

Hmm. It appears that YL can put quiet electronics into a client's fan, but they don't do it for their own brand.
----------------------------------------------

Yate Loon D12SL-12, blue LED's









Yate Loon D12SL-12 LED fan, exhaust view









Yate Loon D12SL-12 LED fan, intake view

Very pretty, but the blade shape resembles the D14Sx-12's, not the other D12SL-12 or the other D12S's.

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38837

Yate Loon D12SL-12 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 1350 RPM
Airflow: 47 CFM
SPL: 28 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1220 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56.5c
SPL: 20 dBA
"Quiet fast clicking; mostly a quiet hum."

Better results than the black fan, despite that fan's higher RPM. Blade shape?

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans)
(black intake, LED exhaust):

Speed: 1270 RPM, average
CPU temp over ambient: 56.5c
SPL: 24.5 dBA

----------------------------------------------------------

Yate Loon D12SH-12

This is the fan that some reviewers dote on. I got three of them, one from Petra's Tech Shop, one from Jab-Tech and one from Modders Mart.









Yate Loon D12SH-12 1002 exhaust view









Yate Loon D12SH-12 1002 intake view

Link: http://www.yateloon.com/style/conten...=8511&id=38837

Yate Loon D12SH-12 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 2200 RPM
Airflow: 88 CFM
SPL: 40 dBA
Static Pressure: na

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1990 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 34 dBA
"Fan humming."

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2000 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 50.5c
SPL: 37.5 dBA
"Two fans humming; pleasant; doesn't sound as loud as it measures."

Here is a pair of fans that matches a single San Ace -H101 for temp, and beats it for noise. These fans can be had for $3.70 each. If you buy three or more, you can get them for $3.30 each. - Link: http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...d-pr-3771.html - I can't tell the difference in quality, so I won't pay more. I figure I can buy a bunch, and then if they wear out replace them.

Yate Loon D12SH-12 Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1100 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 59.5c
SPL: 20 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1045 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 58c
SPL: 20 dBA


----------



## ehume

Zalman

ZM-F3

Many good words about this fan. I got one, liked it, got another.









Image: Zalman ZM-F3 intake and exhaust views

Link: http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=200

Zalman ZM-F3 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 1800 RPM
Airflow: na CFM
SPL: 34.0 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: comes with four excellent gray-white silicon vibration isolators ("rubber screws") and a 9v connector to reduce the speed to 900 RPM.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1720 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 30 dBA
"Soft, pleasant."

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1765 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 33 dBA
"Machines at work."


----------



## ehume

Whew! Done!

Let me know of any typos. And of course add any and all comments you might have.


----------



## nafljhy

i need some time to go through all of this.


----------



## Lucretius

Good stuff,

No NoiseBlockers: Easily one of the top 5 contenders in the CFM/PRESSURE/NOISE trade-off.


----------



## Blackhawk4

I think I am going to cry....this might be the best review on the freakin planet.....I'm also a bit scared, because you must have alot of time on your hands to conduct such an amazing review. +rep x


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Holy crap. +1, definitely. This really needs to be linked to in Shadowclock's guide. I think, and this may be a tall order, it's worth repeating the thermal tests on the new Armageddon, and the TRUE Rev.A, if you can get them, to show just how well the fans that are known for producing good static pressure really perform. Also, as noted, it's more than worth including Noiseblockers in the tests, too.


----------



## ACM

Large thread is LARGE!

+rep


----------



## flamingoyster

omg +rep D=


----------



## dreadlord369

Dude this is flippin amazing!!! 
I so want to get some of those servo high speed gentletyphoons, any idea on where to get one?
And +rep by the way.


----------



## jemping

amazing thread is amazing.
REPPED


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Zalman

ZM-F3

Many good words about this fan. I got one, liked it, got another.









Image: Zalman ZM-F3 intake and exhaust views

Link: http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Pr...ad.asp?idx=200

Zalman ZM-F3 Specs

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: Sleeve
Speed: 1800 RPM 
Airflow: na CFM
SPL: 34.0 dBA 
Static Pressure: na
Features: comes with four excellent gray-white silicon vibration isolators (â€œrubber screwsâ€) and a 9v connector to reduce the speed to 900 RPM.

Results on the Megahalems 12v:

Speed: 1720 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 30 dBA
â€œSoft, pleasant.â€

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1765 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 33 dBA
â€œMachines at work.â€


 I have these fans and they sound like a vaccum cleaner. dBa = over 9000.

Awesome review though


----------



## aldfig0

You must have A LOT of free time
+REP


----------



## Baldy

Damn, I was utterly shocked at the performance of the CM Blademasters, which happen to be the stock fans on the CM Hyper 212+. I had switched my CM Blademaster to a pair of Zalman F3's on my Hyper 212+. If only I had knew, I would have just gotten another CM Blademaster to set up a push/pull. Gah.

Really informative review. You went the extra mile here. +rep to you my good sir.


----------



## exileschild

+REP


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

OK, Pale Moon just froze HARD trying to refresh this thread, had to force-kill it and reopen the browser. Too many big images, title needs a WARNING in it, seriously.


----------



## nzgroller

you are an amazing person, this was a great review, thanks, +rep


----------



## gymenii

No Noiseblockers?

oh well... good job









+rep


----------



## jacobroufa

Sick review. You really did a great job sir! And ditto on the question as to how to acquire higher rpm versions of the GT.. any idea??

Next review of yours... these fans for watercooling/rad performance?? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mauritio

*peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeep*

Holy mozes :O This review is the sickest ever!

+1 rep for you sir!


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobroufa* 
Sick review. You really did a great job sir! And ditto on the question as to how to acquire higher rpm versions of the GT.. any idea??









higher RPM than what?

edit: if you mean the 1850RPM ones (highest I could find, and also the ones I have) Newegg has them


----------



## Swiftes

Apologies for the trolling earlier, this is a great review!









And + 1 to the Zalman's, great static pressure for 25mm fans.


----------



## Stance

Barely scratched the surface this morning, but now I'm reading it all.. simply amazing.









Never knew that undervolted Ultra Kazes do so bad, but there's no way I can have those jets go at full speed. Wish there were San Aces available here, but sadly there isn't even one.

Edit: +1 obviously


----------



## thx1138

He's going to have so many +1's by the end of the day. Lol and he deserves it. Thank you for helping me feel better about spending $30 on two ultra kaze 3000's this morning. (shipped from new egg) That's quite a collection and some pretty cool fans I havnt seen before.


----------



## Drackula2000

Do you have any plans to test with shrouds? I've always wondered if they help on a mega.


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


higher RPM than what?

edit: if you mean the 1850RPM ones (highest I could find, and also the ones I have) Newegg has them


Right here bigs:
http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/produ...Chi-letter.pdf


----------



## Shadowclock

Ehume....that's crazy man. Great job! Will get this linked in my guide ASAP.

+rep well deserved.


----------



## Riou

+rep. Confirmed my tests that S-Flex on Megahalems has a very annoying high pitched sound.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dreadlord369* 
Right here bigs:
http://catalog.nidec-servo.com/produ...Chi-letter.pdf

woah, 150 CFM...Gentle Typhoon, hah


----------



## louze001

Extremely detailed with awesome pictures! +1


----------



## wcdolphin

I am having trouble locating some of the fans, perhaps you can provide a full list of the fans?
Specifically, the Servo Centaur and the Servo round.


----------



## ehume

Thanks all for the good words.

I could never bring myself to spend money on the high-priced Noiseblockers. I knew I could trust Sanyo Denki, and the Noctuas were the first fans I bought. I haven't bought any more high-priced fans.

The links for the Japan Servo square/round "Silent" fan and the Centaur are in the Japan Servo Post, #15 in the thread.

I have not yet dismounted the Megahalems yet, so I can still do some comparisons. But I'm done paying for fans and their shipping. I think I have more than enough now.

Free time? Married with kids? You can see that I grabbed fan photos during test runs. I wish I had thought to turn the monitor off. Later on as I had more confidence in the setup I was able to leave it for 20 minutes at a time to do things like laundry, talk with wife and kids, play with the birds and post comments on the forum. I must express my appreciation to my older daughter for turning off her floor fan at times so I could do SPL measurements. You see, the fan slightly vibrates her floor . . .

[edit]Couldn't finish it all last night. I have a list of fans that I intend to link to the posts that reference them.


----------



## JKDC

+rep. Have you noticed a whirring noise with the CM R4? I have to keep the push fan down below 1400RPM to stop it.


----------



## redalert

This review is good as it gets and this should be Stickied ASAP


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Coolink

SWiF2-1201

Who could pass up an eleven-bladed fan? Just to see what it can do.









Image: Coolink SWiF2-1201 exhaust view









Image: Coolink SWiF2-1201 intake view

Link: http://www.coolink-europe.com/en/categories/23_29.html

Coolink SWiF2-1201 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 11 blades
Bearing: hydro-dynamic bearing
Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 55.44 CFM
SPL: 18.2 dBA
Static Pressure: na
Features: Anti-Vibration Bolts & Screws

Results on the Megahalems:

Speed: 1275 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 60c
SPL: 24.5 dBA

The 1201 would be fine as a case fan. There is a PWM version that has a speed range of 800 - 1700 RPM. This would be more suitable as a HSF.

I'm using the PWM versions you mentioned (120p) in push/pull. My temps are 50c over ambient!
+rep


----------



## Lt.JD

+1 for taking your time to do this!


----------



## ehume

I have updated the OP: added a list of fans by the names used in the charts, with links to the posts that cover them.

Had to debug the list. Let me know if you find any errors.


----------



## redalert

I gotta ask what are you gonna do with all the those fans now?


----------



## adizz

great work
rep+


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
I gotta ask what are you gonna do with all the those fans now?

Excellent question. I will definitely be running tests on a Noctua NH-D14. I would also like to run a series of Megahalems tests with the i7 860 running at 3.65MHz (166MHz x 22). So I may hold on to the fans through those tests. But then I will probably sell a bunch of them.

Don't know.


----------



## ehume

I have rearranged the initial posts.
I have also tweaked some of the brand pages. For instance, I have included US and UK vendor links for the San Ace 9G1212H101 and 9G1212H1011.


----------



## getbigtony

Quote:

1. Once you get to 1000 RPM or so, there is only about a 12c difference in cooling performance between the various fans.
because 12c isn't a lot!!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getbigtony* 
because 12c isn't a lot!!

That was my point. We struggle to get those last couple of degrees - in my case because a Megahalems is barely enough cooling - but still and all, this heatsink makes every 1000+ rpm fan a hero.


----------



## Moonshadow

Haha, when I saw this thread for some reason I thought you had 65 fans mounted onto the Megahalems in push/pull >.<

But, very nice and thorough guide. +rep


----------



## Angmaar

Information overload.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonshadow* 
Haha, when I saw this thread for some reason I thought you had 65 fans mounted onto the Megahalems in push/pull

Actually, I have tried placing fans together, to see what stacked fans would do. Typically, it defeats the first fan's output.

I have even tried with counterrotating fans. No joy.

Finally, Shrouds don't seem to help on the Megatron.


----------



## sanjuroM

The definitive Fan Compendium. Hope this gets updated as newer fans come out and should be stickied.
+rep


----------



## XxJudxX

umm +50 reps lol this is a lot of time and effort you put in man, and we all thank you as choosing heatsink fans has become easier.

Also I'm curious as to why you did not try the CM R4's in push/pull setup?


----------



## kckyle

holy crap this is such an epic review. + 1 for sure!

this thread should be sticky


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxJudxX* 
Also I'm curious as to why you did not try the CM R4's in push/pull setup?

Only had one. Bought it before I knew I'd be doing a lot of push-pulls with same-fan pairs. Noob that I was, I thought mixing and matching would be a good thing. Ah, you test and learn. Nothing like data to deflate odd notions.


----------



## grunion

Nice work

Did you do the charts in Excel?


----------



## hbfs

Wow, amazing review, repped!

I'd love to see this review repeated on the Venomous-X, specifically for the better performing single and dual fan configurations < 30 dBA.

I think the Venomous-X would be a good cooler to repeat this review on because, along with the Noctua NH-D14, it serves as the main competitor to the Megahalems. However, the Venomous-X is still a lot more common (and cheaper!) than the NH-D14. The Venomous-X is also about the same size as the Megahalems, but I wonder how much the different heatsink design would affect the dBA from the fans.

Of course, I realize that it would be a pricey and time consuming endeavor for you, but it would be amazing if you could do it!

Wishful thinking


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Nice work

Did you do the charts in Excel?

I did the charts in OpenOffice in the basement on my laptop. At the end of each day's testing, I saved the spreadsheet (with the day's date) onto my desktop upstairs. When all of the testing was done, I opened the spreadsheet in Excel 2007, saved it as an Excel spreadsheet. Then I taught myself to make graphs. That took a while. Most of what you have to do involves right-clicking in unobvious places and doing unobvious things.

Then I uploaded the spreadsheet to Google Docs. There's a link to it in post #2.


----------



## damtachoa

This is what I'm looking for.





















To me, CM R4 win this battle.


----------



## Icejon

+rep. I'd love to see what two Vantec stealths can do.

Do you have a chance to take a look at the new Excalibur fans? These are pretty neat design, sorta like the Enermax twisters.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-083-_-Product


----------



## ehume

I saw the Excalibers at the CM store. But I'm essentially done buying fans - I've got way more than I need. I might get an overstock fan, if it's really good. But otherwise, you won't be seeing me with any new fans unless someone sends me something.


----------



## sirizak

Wow, was stoked to discover this while I was researching CPU coolers for my build.

BTW I just signed up to the forum for the sole purpose of thanking you for your time and effort here. Awesome.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirizak* 
Wow, was stoked to discover this while I was researching CPU coolers for my build.

BTW I just signed up to the forum for the sole purpose of thanking you for your time and effort here. Awesome.

You're welcome.

One of the things I love about being a member of the forum is getting email alerts to thread responses. I learn a lot that way. Plus, it's fun.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
+rep. Confirmed my tests that S-Flex on Megahalems has a very annoying high pitched sound.

Do all fans give that sound when used in push/pull? I have two S-Flex and I have to keep the RPM down low enough so the whine is not audible, but it hurts the cooling big time.

My 860 is at 80-85C folding on 8 cores.


----------



## ehume

If I were going to spend enough to buy S-Flexes, I'd buy Gentle Typhoons instead.

S-Flexes seem to produce the Megahalems whine. So do other fans, but not as consistently. And fan controllers can make your fans buzz and whine.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


If I were going to spend enough to buy S-Flexes, I'd buy Gentle Typhoons instead.

S-Flexes seem to produce the Megahalems whine. So do other fans, but not as consistently. And fan controllers can make your fans buzz and whine.


Do you know if GTs produce the high pitched whine? And which one do you think is best? (Probably D1225C12B4AP-14)


----------



## ehume

"Best" GT? Probably the AP-15 - 1850 RPM, and not excessive noise. Quietest GT for adequate performance? AP-14 - 1450 RPM.

But at this price point you should a pair of refurbished CM Blade Masters, a pair of Enermax Magmas or a pair of Yate Loon D12SH's.

Study those graphs, then look at the linked posts. Some fans - like the Magmas - produce sizable SPL's that don't translate as noise you can hear.


----------



## sirizak

Well I ordered the Megahalems and 2 x Scythe Slipstream 1600 rpm. Quite interested to see what sort of potential this setup will have on my Q6600 G0.

I think i'll grab a couple of the Yate Loons later to, but for now the SlipStreams seemed like a nice balance between noise and performance plus they were in stock at my usual store.


----------



## Stance

Just ordered a pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12's to replace my Ultra Kaze 2000's. Ended up paying €24 even though they're just €6 a piece, so I hope the temp/noise data proves itself right.









My Ultra Kaze's are running around ~1400RPM but still have this incredibly annoying whine that won't go away until somewhere under 1000RPM. It's the 'pull' fan in particular that generates the sound, and I've switched them around to make sure.

38mm to 25mm, hope I'm doing the right thing.. I was also looking at the CM Blade Master but as it was out of stock I just went with the Yate Loons.
Which one sounded more pleasant to you (two fans)?


----------



## ehume

The Blade Masters were more pleasant. But then, the YL's cooled better. There is no perfect fan. There are only compromises.


----------



## Tekgun

Really helpful thread thanks for this


----------



## Erisian

I was just thinking about trying air cooling after years of using water, and picking appropriate fans for a Megahalem was one of the things I was having a hard time deciding on.

A fine piece of work, thank you.


----------



## ehume

I updated the OP with pics of the TIM spread. You can tell me whether it was a decent mount . . . or not.


----------



## [-Snake-]

These Japan Servo looks like a winner to me....considering the price, noise/perfomance ratio and its a ball bearing. Excellent. I would hate myself for getting the UK3K after seeing these. Thanks ehume. +rep


----------



## anershay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*


These Japan Servo looks like a winner to me....considering the price, noise/perfomance ratio and its a ball bearing. Excellent. I would hate myself for getting the UK3K after seeing these. Thanks ehume. +rep


I agree. Best noise to performance ratio IMO. +rep for a great guide with TONS of info.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirizak*


Wow, was stoked to discover this while I was researching CPU coolers for my build.

BTW I just signed up to the forum for the sole purpose of thanking you for your time and effort here. Awesome.


Like sirizak, I also joined this forum because of this thread. Thank you so much for the information. I'm going to be buying 2 yate d1sh-12s for my future Megahalems.

Question: I am wondering what the bottleneck is on your 4ghz overclock. Is it necessary to get an expensive motherboard, or go with something like you have, the P55 UD3. I was going to buy the Asus Formula III mobo for my i7 860 build in hopes of reaching 4ghz. Could I save some money and go with the UD3 instead? I will be using 1600mhz Mushkin ram with a cas latency of 6 Many thanks.


----------



## ehume

This guy reviewed the GA-P55-UD3R and found it excellent to OC. I couldn't buy the -UD3R, so I bought the UD3P.

I've had the BCLK on my chip up to 230MHz and the CPU clock up above 4500MHz with the MB on Auto. What has kept me from actually trying to see what settings would be stable was the cooling. Air cooling has its limits. The Auto setting on my MB, for example, lets Vcore go up to 1.396v. It never got above that, but 1.4v is the limit, so the MB understands the chip.

If you look at my temps over ambient and add 16 to 20c, you will see where my rig was running in a cool basement. The Vcore for this was 1.312 to 1.328v. So, I must either leave the rig in the basement or keep the voltage low. I can't raise the voltage and trust the rig to summer ambients upstairs where we live.

So the bottleneck is the cooling.

People have OC'd the P55M-UD2 without problems, but it has uncooled MOSFET's. That was my first MB, so I am afraid to OC it. Hence the -UD3P. Were I to do this over again, I would have paid a little more and gotten a P55M-UD4 for my first MB. That has cooled MOSFET's. But I was in a hurry to replace a dead Dell. As it was, the -UD2 was an excellent choice for a working, non-OC'd machine.

Do your homework. Take your time.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This guy Were I to do this over again, I would have paid a little more and gotten a P55M-UD4 for my first MB. That has cooled MOSFET's. But I was in a hurry to replace a dead Dell. As it was, the -UD2 was an excellent choice for a working, non-OC'd machine.

Do your homework. Take your time.


I think I might end up with the P55M-UD4 like you suggested. Do you thinkthe small mico atx form factor will give me problems with my tall Mushkin ridgeback ram and gtx 295? Thanks


----------



## nhut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


Wow, amazing review, repped!

I'd love to see this review repeated on the Venomous-X, specifically for the better performing single and dual fan configurations < 30 dBA.

I think the Venomous-X would be a good cooler to repeat this review on because, along with the Noctua NH-D14, it serves as the main competitor to the Megahalems. However, the Venomous-X is still a lot more common (and cheaper!) than the NH-D14. The Venomous-X is also about the same size as the Megahalems, but I wonder how much the different heatsink design would affect the dBA from the fans.

Of course, I realize that it would be a pricey and time consuming endeavor for you, but it would be amazing if you could do it!

Wishful thinking










You should read this article about SPCR's new testing methods, where they talk about choosing their test heatsink.

The Venomous X has slightly wider fin spacing than a TRUE rev. A, TRUE rev. C's have similar spacing. The Megahalems is probably a bit wider than the VX, and the Noctua UH-12P has wider fin spacing than all of them. Megahalems doesn't stagger their heatpipes like the Thermalright heatsinks, so that probably helps minimize air resistance also.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hbfs* 
Wow, amazing review, repped!

I'd love to see this review repeated on the Venomous-X, specifically for the better performing single and dual fan configurations < 30 dBA.

I think the Venomous-X would be a good cooler to repeat this review on because, along with the Noctua NH-D14, it serves as the main competitor to the Megahalems. However, the Venomous-X is still a lot more common (and cheaper!) than the NH-D14. The Venomous-X is also about the same size as the Megahalems, but I wonder how much the different heatsink design would affect the dBA from the fans.

Of course, I realize that it would be a pricey and time consuming endeavor for you, but it would be amazing if you could do it!

Wishful thinking









muddocktor did a study on one vs two fans here.

He also did a TRUE vs Megahalems vs VX comparison, but I can't find the link right now.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
or you use a pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12's.

How did you forget to test a pair of CM R4's?







Would of been interesting to see a pair of those fans compete against the pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12's. With the Late Yoon you have recommended, I see that ther was a ~3 degree improvement. Looks like a pair of CM R4's could *possibly* match that cooling performance.
_*BTW*_..._real nice research_


----------



## tht-kid

Very in depth review, and a excellent write up!

Well done. Very nice to see how they all compare.


----------



## allikat

An amazing review, must have been weeks of work, repped


----------



## ehume

Thanks, guys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


How did you forget to test a pair of CM R4's?


I tested what I had. I didn't have two R4's (whenever I see that I think of a certain 1977 movie), so I couldn't test the pair. Subtract 1-2c and you'll get the idea. Look at comparably noisy fans that also have paired testing and you'll get a general idea of the noise with two.

I also did not test Noiseblockers or Nanoxias. Wish I had some of those, but there are limits.


----------



## Rook_

Thank you for this review, excellent work.


----------



## EditeD

Very nice review! Gonna use this for future choice!









Also, if you are testing some more fans later, I would recommend Fractal Design's 120mm or Noiseblockers' 120mm.


----------



## Spade616

wow so CM R4's turned out to be awesome heatsink fans after all. cant wait to push pull them on my heatsink.


----------



## Parsley

Amazing thread, must have taken you some time to do. Kudos!

With all the choice I am a bit lost as to which fan gives good (not the best) performance at the trade off of a little bit of noise. I currently have 2 Enermax Clusters sitting on my Megahalems, and although they look very pretty, the top one resonates sometimes and I'm sure I could be getting better temperatures.

I have a Silverstone FT02 case so I have my heatsink mounted so air is pushed out vertically.

If anyone could offer some good advice as to which fan would give me good performance at a reasonable level of noise (the case is not far from my head) then that would be massively appreciated.

Also, if it happened to look at least half as pretty as the Cluster, that would mean extra browny points!

My own ideas have been the San Ace 9S1212H401 at lower volts, or one of the Yate Loons / Sycthe Slipstreams.

I only ask as I don't want to just get random fans I won't end up using in afew weeks when I replace them due to noise or lack of performance.

Thanks!

Any input from yourself would be great ehume. I know it sounds cheeky asking for more but you've heard all of these fans yourself and you must have an ear for them by now







.


----------



## tech99

One of the best and most usefull reviews.. thank you mate!









I have a Mega and I'm looking for two fans for push-pull setup. According to your review, the best 25mm fans for push-pull purpose was 2X TT-A2018 Blue LED fans.

Should I go for 2X TT A-2018 or 2X Scythe GT 1850?


----------



## ehume

If you don't mind noise at full push, those TT-A2018's are quite good. I say this even though in my first interaction with one, it bit me and drew blood. I had to stop, disinfect and put on a bandaid.

The best balance for performance, noise and price is probably two Yate Loon D12SH-12. You can get 3 for $10 from Jab-Tech, so you can test them, use the best two and have a spare.

I am fond of the Slip Stream 1900's. And I am working with the 4710kl-04w-b40-e00 on the Noctua NH-D14 ATM. These are nine-bladed 120x25mm fans that are smooth at full speed, sound more rushy than whiny, push as much air (100cfm) as the big San Aces and make a tad less noise. But they are 2-wire fans.

So I'd say try the YL's, then as you learn more you might buy expensive fans. If you Get a big 38mm fan, though, you will only need one.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


And the Princesses of Fans: A pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12â€™s


Thanks for taking the time to do these tests and for confirming that the fans that I've been running on my Megahalem for the past few months are good.

Rep'd!!!


----------



## tech99

Thanks for the info ehume. Checked the performance graph again and the temp difference between 2X Yate D12SH-12 and 2X TT A2018 was only 1C whereas the SPL difference was about 10! So I guess it's a choice between a cool looking LED's with huge noise and a quite performer.









BTW, do you have any experience on about 2X TT-1225 on Mega? Currently I'm using those before I buy some proper fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


Thanks for the info ehume. Checked the performance graph again and the temp difference between 2X Yate D12SH-12 and 2X TT A2018 was only 1C whereas the SPL difference was about 10! So I guess it's a choice between a cool looking LED's with huge noise and a quite performer.









BTW, do you have any experience on about 2X TT-1225 on Mega? Currently I'm using those before I buy some proper fans.


Nope. Don't have those.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks, I've been deciding on which fans to get for my megahalems and this guide helped my tip the scale. I'm going to get a pair of the yate loons d12sh-12 from petra's. +1


----------



## tech99

Just checked that Panaflo FBA12G12U1BX 120X38, 114CFM 46dBa fans are availiable here locally. Should I get that fan or buy 2X yate Loon d12sh-12?

Obviously it'll be pretty noisy with the P'flo fan.. but how much performance dfference or rather temp difference should I get when compared to 2X Yate D12SH-12?


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


*snip*


Thanks I will deffo look into the yates. I am also grabbing a pair of Noiseblocker M12-P fans from a friend who is splitting his rig and rebuilding going from socket 775 to AMD or i7. He always splits and sells entirely, starting anew (something about him enjoying new shiney things in new shiney packaging) so I am going to give them a try and if they are as good as they are supposed to be, pay about half price for them. Worth a pop I think!


----------



## corx

Perfect review. I'm about to buy Megahalem and this is just awesome, you helped me out on fan purchase. I'll go with one Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k fan + 2 shrouds (25mm).

Cheers mate, +rep for you!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


Just checked that Panaflo FBA12G12U1BX 120X38, 114CFM 46dBa fans are availiable here locally. Should I get that fan or buy 2X yate Loon d12sh-12?

Obviously it'll be pretty noisy with the P'flo fan.. but how much performance dfference or rather temp difference should I get when compared to 2X Yate D12SH-12?


One thing I discovered is that the noise ratings on industrial fans are not only accurate but that they will give you about the same noise on the Megatron. So, expect that a single Panaflo will give you approximately the same performance as the San Ace -H101 (perhaps half a degree better) with 46 dB noise. Two Yate Loons will give you about the same cooling as the San Ace - perhaps 0.5 to 1 degree less - with 38.5 dB noise.

And then you could use a fan controller to tone down your Panaflo, or use your MB's automatic fan control to leave it low-rpm and quiet most of the time.

BTW - here is a wholesaler's web page for that fan.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Sweet mother of Jebus! 56k death in this thread....

Good info though.


----------



## ehume

Just discovered the secret sauce on the NZXT case fan.


----------



## tech99

So Panaflo Ultra-Speed it is for me! Thanks for helping me out ehume.


----------



## tech99

One thing I found is that when I am going to install the 38mm fan, it'll block two memory slots. Although it wont block the 3rd RAM, but it'll go over it and there'll be aprrox 8mm gap (Height wise) between them.

Will it affect the performance of RAM or is it good to go?


----------



## Harrier

When I read the title, I thought it meant 65 fans at the same time.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


One thing I found is that when I am going to install the 38mm fan, it'll block two memory slots. Although it wont block the 3rd RAM, but it'll go over it and there'll be aprrox 8mm gap (Height wise) between them.

Will it affect the performance of RAM or is it good to go?


I have G.Skill Ripjaws. The fans - especially the 38mm fans - end up resting on the heatsinks. So far, no problem after hundreds of test runs - 40-minute OCCT sessions doing Linpack. I think any memory problems would have shown up by now.


----------



## saulin

So which chart do I look at that tells me which fan or fans cools the CPU better at full load?

It looks rather confusing there should just be 1 chart.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


So which chart do I look at that tells me which fan or fans cools the CPU better at full load?

It looks rather confusing there should just be 1 chart.


One chart to rule them all, eh?

The first chart is alphabetical by manufacturer, so you can look them up.

The list is the list of fan names, so if you see a fan in any of the charts you can look it up.

The following charts are arranged in order of their cooling power or in order of their loudness.

The idea is that however you want to look up fans, you can.

The 5v results were included because some people want to know how various fans behave at low voltages. The double fan results were included because some people want to know how fans behave when there are two of them.

The results can't be both simple and comprehensive.

But there is a simple answer to Best Fan: the San Ace 9G1212H101. One fan to rule them all.


----------



## waedoe

so im planning on sticking a megahalem w/ a Gentle Typhoon 1450 (@21 decibles) on my oced 930. It says 56 over ambient. It sounds like it is decently quiet which is definantly a plus, but is 56 over ambient pretty good? i notice the sound levels seem to increase dramatically as you get 4 or 5 degrees cooler. i dont want to run push pull as it seems that you only get a 1 to 2 degree cooler for an extra 15 bucks. i guess i just dont know how to interpret the over ambient temperature any one have an input?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waedoe*


so im planning on sticking a megahalem w/ a Gentle Typhoon 1450 (@21 decibles) on my oced 930. It says 56 over ambient. It sounds like it is decently quiet which is definantly a plus, but is 56 over ambient pretty good? i notice the sound levels seem to increase dramatically as you get 4 or 5 degrees cooler. i dont want to run push pull as it seems that you only get a 1 to 2 degree cooler for an extra 15 bucks. i guess i just dont know how to interpret the over ambient temperature any one have an input?


In the case of the Gentle Typhoon 1450's the ambient ran 17.5 to 18 degrees centigrade. The hottest cpu temps were 74 to 74.5c. The 56.5c temp over ambient was 74.5c minus 18c and 74c minus 17.5c.

If your ambient temps - the temps in your room away from the case - run 22c, you would expect a max core temp of 78.5c with a single GT 1450 on my rig at 4004MHz.

Your results with a 930 should differ in part because you can raise your Vtt and keep your Vcore down. Your rig will likely run cooler than mine.


----------



## waedoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


In the case of the Gentle Typhoon 1450's the ambient ran 17.5 to 18 degrees centigrade. The hottest cpu temps were 74 to 74.5c. The 56.5c temp over ambient was 74.5c minus 18c and 74c minus 17.5c.

If your ambient temps - the temps in your room away from the case - run 22c, you would expect a max core temp of 78.5c with a single GT 1450 on my rig at 4004MHz.

Your results with a 930 should differ in part because you can raise your Vtt and keep your Vcore down. Your rig will likely run cooler than mine.


ok, so my vcore is the actual processor voltage right now mine is 1.2v and vtt is the qpi voltage?


----------



## sirizak

Just thought I'd post back on my experience with a pair of Scythe Slipstream 1600's. Couldn't be happier, slightly whiny noise but definitely nothing unbearable, silent compared to my HD5870 when that cranks up. Temps wise I was getting very close to ambient at idle when not overclocked, overcloking I've hit 3.3 easily with a minor voltage bump for 900Mhz overclock and temps have stayed well below safe levels, barely breaking 50c. I tried for larger overclocks but my Q6600 just won't go any higher without putting me in dangerous voltage territory. So it's off to find a q9550/q9650 for me.









Thanks again for the review!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waedoe* 
ok, so my vcore is the actual processor voltage right now mine is 1.2v and vtt is the qpi voltage?

Yup. Vtt = QPI voltage. Vcore = CPU voltage


----------



## tech99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I have G.Skill Ripjaws. The fans - especially the 38mm fans - end up resting on the heatsinks. So far, no problem after hundreds of test runs - 40-minute OCCT sessions doing Linpack. I think any memory problems would have shown up by now.


So hopefully I'm good to go.









BTW, I have finished running IBT (20 Cycles, 8 Threads, Max stress) and 8h of both Prime95 blend and Small FFT. Should I consider my system stable or it still needs more tests?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


So hopefully I'm good to go.









BTW, I have finished running IBT (20 Cycles, 8 Threads, Max stress) and 8h of both Prime95 blend and Small FFT. Should I consider my system stable or it still needs more tests?


sounds stable to me I stressed my 920 with just 20 cycles max stress of Linx no prime95 at all and havent had any issues since they day I got it and that was over a year ago


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


So hopefully I'm good to go.









BTW, I have finished running IBT (20 Cycles, 8 Threads, Max stress) and 8h of both Prime95 blend and Small FFT. Should I consider my system stable or it still needs more tests?


To test stability I might run 1 hour of LinX max lol.

Then I'll game for hours. Why on earth do you guys feel the need to stress the crap out your processor for 8-12 hrs or even 24hrs like some people do?

What game or what application will ever stress the CPU like that?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tech99*


So hopefully I'm good to go.









BTW, I have finished running IBT (20 Cycles, 8 Threads, Max stress) and 8h of both Prime95 blend and Small FFT. Should I consider my system stable or it still needs more tests?


Hoo boy. What a can of worms you just opened up. I've seen people squabbling about what software to use, how long to use it - 48 hours is not a rare claim - all sorts of stuff.

I will say this: I have done 20-rep runs of LinX (=Linpack) and seen it go belly-up on longer runs. I generally run my stability tests overnight. Anything more than 12 hours of OCCT/Linpack is fine with me. Many people will tell you to run Prime95 as well. I suppose it will crash in circumstances Linpack will not. But I think a few hours of any app that puts max stress on your machine will be more than you will ever do with it ever again . . . unless you fold. In that case talk to the folders about what they consider stable.


----------



## Hugger

ehume,
I probably missed it, but what fan do you consider the winner for use on your cooler?
Thanks for all the work.
Hugger


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hugger*


ehume,
I probably missed it, but what fan do you consider the winner for use on your cooler?
Thanks for all the work.
Hugger



Quote:



Well, with an i7 860 overclocked to 4GHz, you either use a single San Ace 9G1212H101/9G1212H1011, or you use a pair of Yate Loon D12SH-12's.


There ya go..


----------



## ehume

^ What he said: SA-H101 or 2xD12SH-12's.


----------



## Blizzie

Do the Yate Loons produce a whine in push pull?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
Do the Yate Loons produce a whine in push pull?

My contemporaneous comment:

"Two fans humming; pleasant; doesn't sound as loud as it measures."


----------



## Parsley

Well I finally got two NoiseBlocker-MultiframeÂ® S-Series M12-P PWM fans onto my Megahalems, and I must say I am really very impressed.
I run them off my motherboard with an akasa pwm splitter, via Asus Q-Fan on it's "Silent" setting, (the rest of the fans in my case run from a fan controller) and they are doing a grand job, I don't have time to do a thorough test as I am unfortunately quite busy at the moment, but just incase anyone was interested in these fans I just wanted to present my opinion.

My Q6600 runs at 3.8 Ghz normally but back down to 3.6 ghz lately due to the high temperatures we have been having. This isn't due to the processor getting hot but rather the northbridge, as I am running 8gb of ram and have had to up its voltages a tad to cope with the 4 sticks... it was getting too hot for my liking and it was very warm to begin with(maybe I should reseat the northbridge / southbridge cooling with some new TIM







).

The processor has a VID of 1.2875 and is running at 1.384v according to CPU-Z (It usually runs quite a lot higher for 3.8ghz, the voltage needed to squeeze that extra bit out is really quite daft). At this voltage with the fans spinning at around 1100-1300rpm under load and a room temperature of 25 Celcius (and it is cooler in here today







)I had an idle temperature of around 38 celcius, and a quick intel burn test load temperature of 57 Celcius. The cores have can vary by 1 degree celcius (it is all lapped so I never have huge variances







)

I am aware these numbers will increase given more runs of the burn test, but considering the ambient temp is 25-26 celcius and that my computer is currently running almost silently, I think that is a pretty good bit of performance. Saying that... the price these things usually cost (I got them half price passed on) they damn well should do well.

When I have more time I will ramp all the fan speeds up to full and see if there is any difference (and test a lot more thoroughly!). I should really get an air con unit to...

Sorry for the wall of text!


----------



## ehume

I added four new fans to the NMB-MAT section.


----------



## ehume

I added the NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W B40 to the single fan chart at the bottom. I also added a double-fan-only chart to the bottom. It includes a pair of NMB-MAT 4710KL-04W B40's.


----------



## Ulver




----------



## jetplane48

Should Put 56K Warning


----------



## Skylit

Hmm, nice read ehume.

So the cheapest possible solution would indeed be the 2x D12SH-12's since the newer megahalems comes with 2x sets of 25mm fan clips.

I guess the SanAce would be a good option if I went AMD and needed ram clearance. <3 reverse airflow cases.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skylit* 
Hmm, nice read ehume.

So the cheapest possible solution would indeed be the 2x D12SH-12's since the newer megahalems comes with 2x sets of 25mm fan clips.

I guess the SanAce would be a good option if I went AMD and needed ram clearance. <3 reverse airflow cases.

You are right. Reverse flow will get you the coolest air.

One thing: I don't know your case, but you might consider a top-down airflow. Benchmark Reviews thinks having the heat tubes oriented horizontally will be better than vertically. It's worth trying, if you can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetplane48* 
Should Put 56K Warning

Done.


----------



## sicarii

hi guys,

do you think megahalems will fit onto my Gigabyte P35-DS3L board in a Thermaltake V4 chassis?

here are some pics:



















Dimensions: 
475.0 x 190.0 x 430.0 mm
(18.7 x 7.5 x 16.9 inch)

Mobo: Gigabyte P35-DS3L


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

@OP...

does this mean you're now trying to sell a lot of 2nd hand fans?!?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makecoldplayhistory* 
@OP...

does this mean you're now trying to sell a lot of 2nd hand fans?!?










Not yet. I'm running NH-D14 tests right now. With three fan positions, it is deliciously more complicated.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

more tests?
man, and to think i already bought 4 of the D12SH-12's.

oh well it's only $$$, thank god i have a money tree...LOL


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
more tests?
man, and to think i already bought 4 of the D12SH-12's.

oh well it's only $$$, thank god i have a money tree...LOL

Good things to buy, those fans. You should see them on a D14. Heh heh heh.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Good things to buy, those fans. You should see them on a D14. Heh heh heh.


well since i have the fan's i might as well start buying different coolers. i am still using the original TRUE on my Q9550, so i guess it's about time to spend some money.. oh before that i need a new case. man it's always something..LOL

D14 eh? noted !!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Not yet. I'm running NH-D14 tests right now. With three fan positions, it is deliciously more complicated.


just wondering do you even have 3 of the same fans? I should of sent you a couple fans that I have for testing IIRC I have a Nanoxia and a Noiseblocker.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


just wondering do you even have 3 of the same fans? I should of sent you a couple fans that I have for testing IIRC I have a Nanoxia and a Noiseblocker.


I have threeD12SH-12'S and three working San Ace PWM screamers. I've been playing with various 140mm and 120mm fans in the center, along with shrouds in the center and nothing in the center. Absolutely fascinating results. I'm double checking now, and doing more explorations.

If you want to lend me some fans for testing, we can just meet somewhere. I don't live far from Philly.


----------



## redalert

I will let you know I might have some other fans that you dont have I gotta look through my stash and check


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well let us know the results on the NH-D14 soon. i got a credit at newegg and tigerdirect waiting for me and i wanna spend some of this $$$... LOL


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well let us know the results on the NH-D14 soon. i got a credit at newegg and tigerdirect waiting for me and i wanna spend some of this $$$... LOL


You won't go wrong buying the cooler with its stock fans. Mounting the two Noctuas in center-pull and putting another fan up front can get you another couples of degrees with noise still in check. A Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (1450rpm) for example is a whole dB quieter than a P12+P14+P12 setup, for example. Using an AP-15 (1850 rpm GT) gets you another couple of degree for only another couple of dB.

And then there's putting a solo San Ace on it as a push fan, all by itself. W00t!


----------



## ehume

Updated the OP with links that go to single posts. Now when you find a fan and click on the link, the whole page won't load; just the post you want.

Thanks to Tator Tot for teaching me how to do this.


----------



## GOMNADZ

Great job on this review ehume, lots of good info. Thanks!


----------



## thisizbrian

great review!

just picked up 6 san ace "prince" 9G1212H101

thanks again!


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
You won't go wrong buying the cooler with its stock fans. Mounting the two Noctuas in center-pull and putting another fan up front can get you another couples of degrees with noise still in check. A Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (1450rpm) for example is a whole dB quieter than a P12+P14+P12 setup, for example. Using an AP-15 (1850 rpm GT) gets you another couple of degree for only another couple of dB.

And then there's putting a solo San Ace on it as a push fan, all by itself. W00t!

The D-14 is amazing stock but the performance with higher powered fans would be phenomenal.

Amazing guide btw, OP.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
The D-14 is amazing stock but the performance with higher powered fans would be phenomenal.

Amazing guide btw, OP.

Thanks.

And the performance of a D14 with high powered fans _is_ truly phenomenal. A single San Ace is amazing. Two San Aces or UK-3000's is, well, phenomenal.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

This guide is insane awesome job op


----------



## ehume

Updated the OP and the San Ace sections to point potential buyers to vendors who will put the plugs on, and sleeve the cables.


----------



## thisizbrian

i had purchased 6 san aces from ehumes link from newark... these fans are ribbed and do not have any connectors.

i want to update you all. you can find the 011's here. these are diff from the 01's as they have connectors and aren't ribbed.


----------



## ehume

I just added a warning to the San Ace section: the fans from most suppliers come with bare wires. Only retailers sell them with plugs.


----------



## thisizbrian

so technically i am a contributing author of this badass thread!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisizbrian*


so technically i am a contributing author of this badass thread! 


Yup.


----------



## geehansok

Hey guys, I've gone through the thread and I am so confused as to which fans to get for my megahalems! Can anyone recommend LED fans that are not too expensive but are great performers?


----------



## Buttnose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geehansok*


Hey guys, I've gone through the thread and I am so confused as to which fans to get for my megahalems! Can anyone recommend LED fans that are not too expensive but are great performers?


From the OP:
Coolermaster R4:
Speed: 1750 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 54c
SPL: 27.5dBA

They have LEDs and are amongst the best budget performers.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

for the money D12SH-12's and they even have the UV LED versions.
Petras
DangerDen
LED's


----------



## mrscott

Wow, that's a lot of work, nice work. It'd be folly not to give rep for that little lot. Will BM for later. o7


----------



## ekko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Sanyo Denki

NOTE - Most San Ace fans are available only from industrial suppliers, and ship with bare wires. If you are not comfortable soldering wires or if you do not have tools for crimping pins, it would be best for you to buy San Ace fans only from regular computer parts retailers.

120x38mm fans

A note on model number: Start with 9G1212M101. The 9 represents a fan series. The G tells you it is a standard fan. The first 12 is the frame size in cm. The second 12 is the voltage. The L means Low speed, the M means Medium speed, the F is for Fast, the H is for High, the E may be for Extra High; there are also G, J and S speeds. The 1 tells you the fan is 38mm thick. I donâ€™t know what the zero stands for. The 1 means there is a third wire for reporting RPM. The absence of a second -1 tells you that this fan has â€œribs,â€ â€œclosed corners,â€ or â€œinstallation tunnels.â€









Image: The edges of three San Ace 9G's









Image: Three San Ace 9G's

The left fan is a 9G1212H101 that has had its ribs cut. The center fan is a 9G1212E1011 that was manufactured without ribs. The right fan is a 9G1212G101 with ribs intact.

-----------------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212M101

This is the little brother of the famous San Ace 9G1212H1011.









Image: San Ace 9G1212M101, intake & exhaust views

This is a 9G1212M101, with a 9G1212H101 to show what the intake side looks like.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2464

San Ace 9G1212M101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1950 RPM
Airflow: 74 CFM
SPL: 32 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.0 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalem:

Speed: 1960 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 35.5 dBA
â€œGrowls.â€

Results on the Megahalem at 5v:

Speed: 810 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: fail
SPL: 16 dBA
â€œQuiet growling.â€

---------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212H101

The famous one. The 9G1212H1011 differs from this one in that it does not have ribs, while the 9G1212H101 does. Itâ€™s easy enough to cut the ribs off, but that is not necessary with the Megahalems. I bought two of these.









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, intake & exhaust views









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212H101, intake view









Image: Megahalems and San Ace 9G1212H101 fans

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2477

US Vendor
UK Vendor

NOTE: I strongly recommend you get an -H1011 and not an -H101. I have given you links to vendors who will sell you fans with plugs and sleeving. I did all that myself, But buying the supplies requires care, and assembling it all requires tools.

San Ace 9G1212H101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2600 RPM
Airflow: 99 CFM
SPL: 39 dBA
Static Pressure: 6.6 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2500 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 50c
SPL: 40 dBA

The important thing here is that this was the first fan to get down to 50c without sounding like a banshee.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1100 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 57c
SPL: 22.5 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem (two fans):

Speed: 2540 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 49c
SPL: 44.5 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem (two fans):

Speed: 1100 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 22.5 dBA
â€œLike an old-fashioned power station, but quiet.â€

---------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212E1011

Should be a better fan, right? The 3000-RPM-class fans by other manufacturers really crank. This one is ribless, BTW.









Image: San Ace 9G1212E1011, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212E1011, intake view

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2449

San Ace 9G1212E1011 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3100 RPM
Airflow: 118 CFM
SPL: 46 dBA
Static Pressure: 10.2 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2850 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 49.5c
SPL: 44 dBA

A half degree centigrade better than a 9G1212H101, at a cost of 4 dBA.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1250 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 23.5 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9G1212G101









Image: San Ace 9G1212G101, exhaust view









Image: San Ace 9G1212G101, intake view

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2466

San Ace 9G1212G101 Specs:

Size: 120x38mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 3600 RPM
Airflow: 137 CFM
SPL: 49 dBA
Static Pressure: 13.8 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 3400 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 48.5c
SPL: 45.5 dBA

A whole degree centigrade better than a 9G1212H101, at a cost of 9 dBA.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1600 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 27 dBA
â€œQuiet growl.â€

--------------------------------------------

In conclusion, the 9G1212H1011 seems to be the apex of the San Ace 38mm fans. Faster fans just give you more noise and not much better cooling. I wonder if various blade shapes have optimal RPMâ€™s?
-------------------------------------

120x25mm â€œSilentâ€ fans.

San Ace 9S1212L401

This is one of Sanyo Denkiâ€™s â€œSilentâ€ San Aces. The 4 in -401 stands for a 25mm thick fan.









Image: San Ace 9S1212L401, intake & exhaust views

Actually, this is a 9S1212F401 posing as a 9S1212L401 showing its intake side. On the exhaust side is the 9S1212L401.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2018

San Ace 9S1212L401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1500 RPM
Airflow: 48.1 CFM
SPL: 17 dBA
Static Pressure: 1.5 mm H2O

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 1420 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 55.5c
SPL: 19.5 dBA
â€œSoft hum.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9S1212F401

This is one of Sanyo Denkiâ€™s â€œSilentâ€ San Aces. I really like this fan. I like it so much that when the 9S1212H401 became available, I bought two of those.









Image: San Ace 9S1212F401, intake & exhaust views

Actually, this is a 9S1212L401 posing as a 9S1212F401, showing its intake side. On the exhaust side is the 9S1212F401.

Link: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...master_id=2016

San Ace 9S1212F401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2200 RPM
Airflow: 70.6 CFM
SPL: 30 dBA
Static Pressure: 3 mm H2O
Note: There is a 9S1212M401 with specs between the -L and the -F.

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2050 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 30 dBA
â€œSoft moan.â€

-------------------------------------

San Ace 9S1212H401

This â€œSilentâ€ San Ace is not in Sanyo Denkiâ€™s online catalog. But I bought two of them. They seemed like just the right fan: after listening to how sweetly the slower 9S fans sang, I thought this fan might have a sweet sound and be able to get my CPU down to 50c over ambient.









Image: San Ace 9S1212H401, intake & exhaust views

Here are two genuine 9S1212H401â€™s, showing intake and exhaust sides.

Links: http://www.newark.com/pdfs/datasheet...1212H401_A.pdf
http://www.newark.com/sanyo-denki/9s...fan/dp/04R7277
A link direct from Sanyo Denki: http://db.sanyodenki.co.jp/product_d...1270530583.pdf

San Ace 9S1212H401 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 2700 RPM
Airflow: 86.5 CFM
SPL: 36 dBA
Static Pressure: 4.5 mm H2O (estimated from graph)

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average):

Speed: 2430 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52.5c
SPL: 34 dBA
â€œSings.â€

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1365 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 56c
SPL: 20 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2440 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 51c
SPL: 37.5 dBA
â€œThey quietly sing; very pleasant.â€

This is comparable to a single San Ace 9G1212H101, but quieter.

Results on the Megahalems 5v tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 1410 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 53.5c
SPL: 23.5 dBA
â€œVery close to having two -L401's, except there is a high-pitched whine the -L lacks.â€ I wasnâ€™t sure where it was from.

-------------------------------------------

Clearly Sanyo Denki knows how to assemble a fan that does not click. Sanyo Denki offers a line of 9G1212x401 fans analogous to the 9G1212x101 series. Want to bet those fans click at low voltage? I wish they made a 9S1212H1011. That would be a nearly perfect fan.

----------------------------------------

San Ace PWM fan

San Ace 9G1212P4G03

I got three of these:









Image: San Ace 9G1212P4G03, intake & exhaust views

Why three? Because I loved the first one so much I decided I wanted to try three of them on a Noctua NH-D14 â€" a heatsink that can accommodate three fans.

San Ace 9G1212P4G03: The P stands for PWM. The 4 stands for a 25mm thick frame. The speed class letter â€" G â€" is moved over one place on PWM fans. I am not sure what the -3 stands for.

The one nice thing about PWM fans is that you can power them from Molex. Since these fans can draw up to 0.9 Amp and a MB header will let you draw only up to 1 Amp, you clearly need the extra current from somewhere. Akasa, for example, makes a PWM harness that controls up to three fans from a single PWM signal, yet draws its power from Molex so the MB header is not overdrawn.

Links: http://www.newark.com/pdfs/datasheet...212P4G03_A.pdf
http://www.newark.com/sanyo-denki/9g...fan/dp/03P9398

San Ace 9G1212P4G03 Specs:

Size: 120x25mm, 7 blades
Bearing: ball
Speed: 1000 to 4100 RPM (0-100% PWM duty cycle)
Airflow: 32 to 130 CFM (0-100% PWM duty cycle, estimated from graph)
SPL: 18 to 51 dBA (0-100% PWM duty cycle)
Static Pressure: 1.0 to 12.2 mm H2O (0-100% PWM duty cycle, estimated from graph)
Note: The distributor lists max airflow as 129.94 CFM.
Note: Each fan draws up to 0.9 Amp.

Results on the Megahalems 12v (average of all three fans):

Speed: 3900 RPM
CPU temp over ambient: 49.5c
SPL: 48 dBA

Results on the Megahalems 12v, tandem mount (two fans):

RPM: 3990 (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 48c
SPL: 52 dBA
The input fan was on the MB header, the exhaust fan on Molex.

Results on the Megahalems 5v:

Speed: 1975 RPM (howâ€™s that for 5 volts!)
CPU temp over ambient: 53c
SPL: 30.5 dBA

This would be a great fan all by itself, and only 5 volts. You could run it from USB.

Results on the Megahalems 5v, tandem mount (two fans):

Speed: 2030 RPM (average)
CPU temp over ambient: 52c
SPL: 35.5 dBA

thanks for this..and 7v?








really thanks for this..helps....


----------



## l4n b0y

HOLY THREAD!!

nice work!! +rep! love the way the san aces look!


----------



## ehume

It was fun to do.

As for 7v, I could not get a supply that would feed fans up to 1 Amp and beyond. I know about the cross-supply trick, 12-5=7v, but I did not want to risk blowing out my beautiful psu. I have a cheap psu, but it's too noisy for this work.


----------



## thisizbrian

I run these fans at 5v-12v and at 5v they are just fine. no buzzing or starting issues.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekko*


thanks for this..and 7v?








really thanks for this..helps....


lol unquote that stuff


----------



## FannBlade

Great Review best I've seen. Thanks for all your effort putting this together. I will link this to the Sniper Club thread.


----------



## Stance

Lost count to how many times I've used this post as a reference point. My Yate Loon's have always been too loud for my liking, despite their superb cooling. 2x GT 1450's seems to be the way to go for silence according to the results, so the choice is easily made. But ofcourse they happen to be the only model sold out at my local shop..


----------



## ehume

I agree with you on the AP-14's. After 300+ tests on my D14, I chose two AP-14's to go with the P14. So I have all 14's. Must be fate.


----------



## Dymalos

Hey, this seemed like the best place to ask...

I have the Megahalems Rev. B and have tried to run 2x 120mm PWM Coolermaster Blademaster fans in Push/Pull. Unfortunately it seems that my pull fan is clipping something. If I had to guess I'd say it's the very edge of the spring loaded screw that holds the cross bar across the cooler, Has anyone run into this sort of thing before?

I suppose I don't mind running only one fan, but I do have the other and would like to put it to use if possible.


----------



## Tatakai All

I had that problem when I some LED fan on my mega. After I put in my YL it never happened anymore.


----------



## Dymalos

Alright, so it's not just me. I wonder if I can modify the clips to space the pull fan the tiniest bit further back.


----------



## ehume

I have used some thin sticky felt to pad the corners of fans. Remember that on the pull side of the Mega the fan's intake side is adjacent to the fin stack. This is where a touch of padding helps.

No need to adjust your clips.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dymalos*


Alright, so it's not just me. I wonder if I can modify the clips to space the pull fan the tiniest bit further back.


Or you could just make a shroud and get rid of the noise and get a boost in cooling. A twofer.


----------



## Dymalos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I have used some thin sticky felt to pad the corners of fans. Remember that on the pull side of the Mega the fan's intake side is adjacent to the fin stack. This is where a touch of padding helps.

No need to adjust your clips.


On your suggestion I applied the rubber pads that came in the retail box and it worked perfectly. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## raizooor3

Maybe I missed it, but was the Gentle Typhoon AP 15 (1850RPM) tested?


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raizooor3* 
Maybe I missed it, but was the Gentle Typhoon AP 15 (1850RPM) tested?

http://www.overclock.net/9232275-post29.html


----------



## jc_almieda

hello

I wonder if someone already tested fans CM Excalibur
(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634

What is the best choice, Excalibur or Blade Master ?

thanks


----------



## raizooor3

Picked up 6 Magma's for my case, and two Noiseblocker NB-PK-2.


----------



## Jodiuh

Did you by chance try the A2018 out @ 1200~1600? I'm thinking that will perform fairly well and good enough for me. The Scythe GT 1850's look nice, but their $20 and out of stock everywhere. Not to mention, I'd lose the pretty blue LED's.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Did you by chance try the A2018 out @ 1200~1600? I'm thinking that will perform fairly well and good enough for me. The Scythe GT 1850's look nice, but their $20 and out of stock everywhere. Not to mention, I'd lose the pretty blue LED's.









I didn't do any formal testing of these at intermediate speeds. Pretty nice fans, though. I bought a second because I liked the first.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm going to have to look @ these San Ace's though. They look awfully nice. Anyone know if stock clips on a Venomous would mount those? Their 140's, right?

Thanks again for all your hard work. Anyone know the spacing on the Megahalem vs a Venomous? The Venomous' got a little more room than the TRUE.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jc_almieda* 
hello

I wonder if someone already tested fans CM Excalibur
(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634

What is the best choice, Excalibur or Blade Master ?

thanks

I have it currently installed as an intake fan from the rear. I have a different setup than most people in that I intake from the top rear and exhaust from the top front of my case. With this setup, I found my CPU to run cooler, possibly due to the design of my case.

Just FYI, at full speed, the fan is LOUD with a slightly high pitch sound. It's great with a fan controller. I'm running the fan at half speed.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuya1284* 
I have it currently installed as an intake fan from the rear. I have a different setup than most people in that I intake from the top rear and exhaust from the top front of my case. With this setup, I found my CPU to run cooler, possibly due to the design of my case.

I have thought about using this method. You certainly get the freshest air possible this way.


----------



## kuya1284

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I have thought about using this method. You certainly get the freshest air possible this way.

I read some students test case a couple months ago, which made complete sense. I was able to confirm their experiment. I also discovered a significant drop with my NB temps and a very slight drop with my GPU temps with this setup.


----------



## Jodiuh

I have found by using 10 fans and a large case that the direction of said fans doesn't really matter.


----------



## kalar

Thanks for the info on the fans and the research.


----------



## Alex132

I still have to see any reviews on the CoolerMaster Excalibur








But great list anyways


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
I still have to see any reviews on the CoolerMaster Excalibur








But great list anyways









I have seen comments that it is loud for its air output.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I have seen comments that it is loud for its air output.

Yeah they say its about 30Db but its actually somewhere 35-40Db. But I would love to see how they compere to others


----------



## goldcrow

The generic $2 fan gets temps like those and even beat some of the branded ones? Two of those in a push pull will cost less than half of the one branded fan and might cool even better. Though, of course you wouldn't want el cheapo fans on your precious megatron.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldcrow* 







The generic $2 fan gets temps like those and even beat some of the branded ones? Two of those in a push pull will cost less than half of the one branded fan and might cool even better. Though, of course you wouldn't want el cheapo fans on your precious megatron.









Why not? If you remove and inspect your fans every few months, lubricate them (see link 3. below) and replace them when needed, why not?


----------



## goldcrow

I'm just saying some people might think it's illogical to put generic fans on an expensive air cooler such as the megatron. I have a couple of those generic fans cooling my case btw, and air flow is indeed good. It's hard to think something 5x more expensive can do a way better job.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldcrow*


I'm just saying some people might think it's illogical to put generic fans on an expensive air cooler such as the megatron. I have a couple of those generic fans cooling my case btw, and air flow is indeed good. It's hard to think something 5x more expensive can do a way better job.


And this is why I included cheap junk fans in the test - to see how they did.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The two main problems with the cheap no-name fans are the chances of getting a bad one are higher and they might not last as long without maintenance. Otherwise they can be an excellent purchase. The main things to remember is buy one more than you actually need as a backup (possibly 2 or 3 more if you will be using a lot of them in numerous systems) and take them apart and lubricate them more often than you might with a higher priced fan.


----------



## Leech

This makes me want to rep you 66 times...I think I would get an infraction.







This is great work! Thank you for taking the time and effort to review and post this.
+rep


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Why not? If you remove and inspect your fans every few months, lubricate them (see link 3. below) and replace them when needed, why not?


Wow. My fans are lucky to get an air blast once a month and only with good behavior.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Wow. My fans are lucky to get an air blast once a month and only with good behavior.


That's OK with ball bearing fans, but sleeve bearing fans need more attention. Think of it this way: you wouldn't let your car go a year without changing its oil, right?

Right?


----------



## goldcrow

I have two no-name China fans running in my office system continuously for almost five years now. It even outlasted the motherboard. I never really maintained any of my fans besides the usual brushing off the dust thing.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldcrow* 
I have two no-name China fans running in my office system continuously for almost five years now. It even outlasted the motherboard. I never really maintained any of my fans besides the usual brushing off the dust thing.

That's a great story. Now you know why I included no-name fans. Your fans might have ball bearings. Who knows? Enjoy them.


----------



## afunyun

I have some $4 rosewill fans in my sig rig that I have had for years, sleeve bearing, and they are still going strong.

No maintenance, besides when I moved them to this computer I dusted them off. No lubrication, that's for sure lol


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Have to give one of the most helpful fan guides ever a bump.

Thank you for the guide. Allowed me to make a decision on what fans to get my h50 a couple weeks ago. Instead of waiting for gt-15 stock i went for the cm 120 pwm blademasters and couldn't be happier. Two for the price of 1 gt-15, with greater or = performance.

+rep to you


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol* 
Have to give one of the most helpful fan guides ever a bump.

Thank you for the guide. Allowed me to make a decision on what fans to get my h50 a couple weeks ago. Instead of waiting for gt-15 stock i went for the cm 120 pwm blademasters and couldn't be happier. Two for the price of 1 gt-15, with greater or = performance.

+rep to you

That's why it's here. Each of us has our own decision points.


----------



## rpgman1

Any opinion on this Delta fan? Do you think one fan is enough or two in push/pull on the Megahalems?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Any opinion on this Delta fan? Do you think one fan is enough or two in push/pull on the Megahalems?

Tell you what - you buy two and tell us the difference between a single jet engine and two jet engines.









I have no clue what the diff in temps might be. But I'm thinking one will more than suffice.


----------



## rpgman1

It is PWM so the Delta doesn't go full blast unless I OC my CPU (Also going into PWM fan connector on motherboard). Most say with one fan it is quiet (around 5V), but at 12V it is very loud. Delta fans are known to be "Kings of Performance" and they're not lying. Noise is unbearable for the more powerful fans, but CFM and static pressure are very impressive no doubt.


----------



## ehume

I just posted a tutorial on mounting a fan on a Megahalems with Megahalems fan clips. With pics, of course.


----------



## AliceInChains

hey guys i just thought id share my experience with you. based on this guide i bought 2 cm blade masters for my d14. i also have a 3rd for exhaust. These fans perform well but they are loud, too loud for my liking. So i started looking at fan controlers. Eventually i posted here on this forum and asked for help. And this is what someone suggested to me:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._AK-CB002.html

i actually ended up buying mine from performance-pcs, it was alot cheaper there.
isnt that spiffy? 3 pwm fans using the cpu fan header for pwm control, and taking power from the psu instead of the mobo. so no overloading the cpu header. i havent received the cable yet, hopefully today or tomorrow(usps). i will repost let you know how it goes. i think this is going to turn out to be an excellent alternative to a fan controller for anyone running more than two pwm fans.

p.s. if it wasnt for ehume, i would have purchased fans and probably been dissapointed, sent em back, purchase two more, etc. everyone thank ehume for his hard work, and saving us all the heart-ache of buying bum fans. keep up the good work ehume, and thanx again.


----------



## *Madridi4ever*

Hi ehume,

well I know this was tested on the megahalems, but I'll ask anyways since Noctua is about the same more or less..

How much difference in db and temp would differ from having a single San Ace 9G1212E1011 on the Noctua from having two with nothing in the middle?

Edit: Also, not directly related, but why does the lamptron FC5 v2 fan controller max the fans at around 2480rpm. Shouldn't it be higher? A single 30w channel can handle two fans with a Y-split cable right?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Madridi4ever** 
Hi ehume,

well I know this was tested on the megahalems, but I'll ask anyways since Noctua is about the same more or less..

How much difference in db and temp would differ from having a single San Ace 9G1212E1011 on the Noctua from having two with nothing in the middle?

Edit: Also, not directly related, but why does the lamptron FC5 v2 fan controller max the fans at around 2480rpm. Shouldn't it be higher? A single 30w channel can handle two fans with a Y-split cable right?

On Q1: I don't have two -E's. However, using power from Molex, on the D14, on a day when a single -H brought core1 down to 48.5c over ambient, the single -E brought temps to 48c over ambient. Even later, the -G brought temps down to 47.5c over ambient. Putting a shroud behind the -G, in the center position, temps went down to 46.5c.

The next day, the first run was G>shroud>E, with a core temp of 44.5c over ambient. I came to mistrust first-of-the-day runs, so that might not be accurate: later that night, G>gap>E was 46.5c over ambient. Later the stock fans gave 52.5c over ambient.

I don't trust any of those numbers, which is why I have not formally published them. That is why I am essentially throwing away over 400 fan test runs. They essentially served as an expensive education.

My overall conclusion is that there is a gain from two 38mm fans, but it's unclear how much. The lowest speed 38mm fan of which I have two is the -H. With that one the advantage seems to be 2c. The higher the fan out put, the less advantage a second fan seems to bring. But the numbers ooze, so nothing is certain. I think I need to get a second UK2K and a second San Ace -M.

On Q2: fan controllers will never give you as much voltage as you get straight from Molex.


----------



## *Madridi4ever*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
On Q1: I don't have two -E's. However, using power from Molex, on the D14, on a day when a single -H brought core1 down to 48.5c over ambient, the single -E brought temps to 48c over ambient. Even later, the -G brought temps down to 47.5c over ambient. Putting a shroud behind the -G, in the center position, temps went down to 46.5c.

The next day, the first run was G>shroud>E, with a core temp of 44.5c over ambient. I came to mistrust first-of-the-day runs, so that might not be accurate: later that night, G>gap>E was 46.5c over ambient. Later the stock fans gave 52.5c over ambient.

I don't trust any of those numbers, which is why I have not formally published them. That is why I am essentially throwing away over 400 fan test runs. They essentially served as an expensive education.

My overall conclusion is that there is a gain from two 38mm fans, but it's unclear how much. The lowest speed 38mm fan of which I have two is the -H. With that one the advantage seems to be 2c. The higher the fan out put, the less advantage a second fan seems to bring. But the numbers ooze, so nothing is certain. I think I need to get a second UK2K and a second San Ace -M.

On Q2: fan controllers will never give you as much voltage as you get straight from Molex.

ergh, I actually mean -H not -E.. Sorry for that. So the difference on max should be around 2c huh?

Alright thanks


----------



## Jodiuh

*hugs his blue led smartfan*

It really is the perfect shade of blue. The amazing fan controller comes in super handy for lans.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by **Madridi4ever**


Edit: Also, not directly related, but why does the lamptron FC5 v2 fan controller max the fans at around 2480rpm. Shouldn't it be higher? A single 30w channel can handle two fans with a Y-split cable right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


On Q2: fan controllers will never give you as much voltage as you get straight from Molex.


I have the same problem with my FC-6, I don't expect a full 12V but at least 11.5V at lower wattages. I'm only drawing 11V right now with no load. I'm thinking of implementing a 12V bypass switch for each channel.

The loss in voltage is because of the internal resistance in the MOSFETs which is more prevalent when the amount of current drawn increases. When you are using higher wattage fans, your maximum voltage output would be less.

Now if you used a potentiometer that can have an effective resistance of 0 Ohms than you can ramp it up to full speed.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Now if you used a potentiometer that can have an effective resistance of 0 Ohms than you can ramp it up to full speed.

Highest quality fan controllers I have (they are all single channel cheapies, BTW) are potentiometers. The electronic ones seem to produce noise in some fans.


----------



## mtcn77

Hello Ehume, your astonishing review gave me the insight I had been looking for to select the best fan money can buy and I would like to ask you a question.
I get the message that San Ace 401 would probably be the best and Scythe gentle typhoon be the second best in the cooling and silent operation characteristics that you have listed; however both of which are unavailable for me to purchase conveniently.
I read one other review which is also a cpu cooler fan round up in which they picked Tuniq Tower for benchmarking. Their reason for prefering Tuniq Tower over Prolimatech Megahalems is that Prolimatech Megahalems' impedance being too good with low airflow performance which results in no highlighting for higher performance fans.
My question is if that Apache fan could perform worse than its potential since its airflow is said to be more directed towards the center of its rotational axis which is in your Megahalem's case, not contacting any heatsink fins?
I am looking for Scythe gentle typhoon and San Ace fans for their longer expectancy and higher performance, but they are hard to come by. Would you recommend that I buy Apache fans now that I need 2 more, or would you have any recommendations for me about which fans are absolutely worth it? 
Btw, I have and am quite fond of Apache fans' silence(not perfect but well worth the air they blow).


----------



## ehume

mtcn77 -

You're not wrong about the San Ace Silent series. I picked a 9S1212L401 to go on the Megahalems in my daughter's system, for performance and silence.

Gentle Typhoon fans can be hard to get. San Ace fans can be gotten from Farnell, which does have a presence in Turkey. Lucky you. You can get the 9S1212L4011 less expensively than the 9S1212L401. Ditto 9S1212H4011. Be aware that San Ace fans from Farnell come without plugs, so you will have to find something like this (3-wire fan tail - essentially the wires and plug), or put on your own pins and plugs.

If you have an Apache, try it out on your mega and see how you like it.


----------



## mtcn77

Okay, I will look into Farnell, thank you.
By the way I didn't have a Megahalem cpu cooler, only a Zalman CNPS9500 which requires a fan replacement, so I won't be able to test it out myself, unfortunately.


----------



## ehume

New US vendor for the San Ace 9G1212H1011. I also added this to the Sanyo Denki post.


----------



## zerocraft

Thanks for this awesome guide ehume, I am amazed with how comprehensive it is ...

I am trying to decide between scythe slipstream 1600 / 1900 rpm, on a push-pull for my Noctua NH-U12p. Performance is my #1 goal, so I was wondering if you think the ~1C will make much of a difference, and be worth it with the increased noise on the 1900


----------



## ehume

I disrecommend the SS 1900. You'll be far happier with the 1600. Just remember to lubricate it before you put it into service, and re-lubricate every six months or so, just like your car. Look at item 3. in my sig.


----------



## CiX

I can't believe that the Cheap $2 fan performed much better than some branded fan
















+rep


----------



## Ezk

so out of this vast selection what would be thee optimal case fan both intake and exhaust.

im using a single GT 15 on my h50 rad. (my other GT is defective) but they are great.

i'd like to mount my h50 in the drive bay of my storm sniper case with a case fan mounted at the end of the bay after rad push/pull setup and then have 2 fans (120mm) at the top for exhaust.
... if anyone ever responds to me on how to mount it... gawd no ever responds to my posts.

so what should i be looking for?

thx +rep


----------



## ehume

I'm using only GT's for my 120mm positions. Depending on where they go, AP-12, AP-13. Very quiet.For heatsink, AP-14. But then, when I am using my D14 I don't need the cooling AP-15's provide.


----------



## Jodiuh

ehume:

I'm getting old and cranky and the blue light's finally starting to bug me.









Which Typhoon would you say matches the Thermaltake Smart Fan Blue (A2018) in noise @ 1534/1562 RPM? Would it push more air? More pressure? It'll be going on the Venomous and here's the case layout. 3 in front, 2 in middle, 2 in rear. Those are Scythe SFLEX E 1200 RPM's.

Or is there another fan that might be a better fit? It'll mount a 140, right?

Thanks!


----------



## ehume

In general, it takes more rpm's for a GT to push as much cfm as normal fans. So, the A2018 at 1500 to 1600 rpm would be close to a GT at 1850 rpm - an AP-15, in other words. And it will be quieter and the static pressure will be greater.

VX will take about the same fans as a Megahalems, and respond similarly. Just look at the study and decide which characteristics you want. That's what I did when I went to put my daughter's rig together.


----------



## Jodiuh

Sorry, which one would be quieter and push more pressure?


----------



## ehume

The AP-15 will push more air more quietly than the A2018 at 1500 - 1600 rpm.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks! Now its time to hunt one down.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

fyi to those with systems such as the CoolIt ECO, Vantage, Corsair H50, H70 etc.

The fans coined as "six dolla servos" by the OP are a great choice (with the use of a fan controller). They have huge static pressure and I've seen big drops in temp across my system when used in pushpull over s-flex's tri-cool's and the CoolIt Vantage stock fan (which isn't bad as far as cooling goes but is VERY loud at high rpms)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Thanks! Now its time to hunt one down.


Can't find any of these right now it seems. W/ the ridiculous shipping charges ($12) for a FAN...well, I don't think I'll be getting one of these til Newegg has them in stock. $14.95 w/ free shipping vs $19.95 + $12 shipping any day. Good grief!


----------



## Sheyster

Based on ehume's research I bought 2 Yate Loon SH's for my new H70. I went with Jab-tech since they were cheap. I received the fans in 2 days. The fans I got came with the longer power cables, have stickers on both sides and perform VERY well. They spin at ~2200-2214 RPM at full speed. Highly recommended and +rep to ehume for his efforts.


----------



## derfer

Looking at the CM R4 performance it looks really close to a GT 1850, probably matching the specs exactly on a speed controller... yet I see so many people complain about the R4's noise. Does it have a really bad tone or something? Hard to believe one db makes all that dif.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;11855487*
> Looking at the CM R4 performance it looks really close to a GT 1850, probably matching the specs exactly on a speed controller... yet I see so many people complain about the R4's noise. Does it have a really bad tone or something? Hard to believe one db makes all that dif.


I just removed a CM Z600R cooler that came with an R4. Since I already had an R4 and the cooler came with two sets of clips I was able to mount a pair of R4's, so I did. They were noisy, but not obnoxious. They sounded louder than AP-15's, but with the two R4's the Z600R was able adequately to cool my i7 875k at 4GHz.

They were OK fans.


----------



## stolikat

I think this could well be the most comprehensive amazing thread that I have ever stumbled across. Thanks for all your hard work!!


----------



## ehume

Don't miss Martinm210's latest testing - here, and here.


----------



## mickogti

oh my god, awesome review dude, just simply awesome, helped me a lot, couldnt find good and detailed test with all fans on the planet, thank you on your great effort


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickogti*


oh my god, awesome review dude, just simply awesome, helped me a lot, couldnt find good and detailed test with all fans on the planet, thank you on your great effort


You're welcome.


----------



## iatacs19

This is an excellent thread and top research. Keep up the great work and I appreciate the dedication.


----------



## arrow0309

Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my Megahalems fans & I was just wondering (allready chosen to go for two GT AP-15) if two of these babies would agree running together with a third one (in this case a NB Multiframe M12-S3hs) a rear exhaust fan, joined alltogether through an Y 3pin to 3-4 3pin adaptor like this one:










All 3 connected to my EX58-UD5 cpu fan header & software controlled with the speedfan afterwards.
Thanks (for this excelent thread too)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Hi guys, I'm looking to upgrade my Megahalems fans & I was just wondering (allready chosen to go for two GT AP-15) if two of these babies would agree running together with a third one (in this case a NB Multiframe M12-S3hs) a rear exhaust fan, joined alltogether through an Y 3pin to 3-4 3pin adaptor like this one:










All 3 connected to my EX58-UD5 cpu fan header & software controlled with the speedfan afterwards.
Thanks (for this excelent thread too)










Why not remove your rear grill and fan? Try that out for a while. It's quieter than having a third fan, and just as effective. See item 2 in my sig.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Why not remove your rear grill and fan? Try that out for a while. It's quieter than having a third fan, and just as effective. See item 2 in my sig.


Let's just say I have my reasons not to do that way








(One of them is that hate the dust inside the case, using fan filters; I even reverse my Kaze Maru side panel fan to exaust the air) but I do have other reasons as well, thanks anyway.
However I'm still looking for an answer








Btw, do you think two of these Yate Loon D14SL-124UB UV-Blue would be enough as top case fans?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;12543893*
> Let's just say I have my reasons not to do that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of them is that hate the dust inside the case, using fan filters; I even reverse my Kaze Maru side panel fan to exaust the air) but I do have other reasons as well, thanks anyway.
> However I'm still looking for an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, do you think two of these Yate Loon D14SL-124UB UV-Blue would be enough as top case fans?


Top exhaust? No
Top intake? Maybe. Depends on the particular fan.
They are sleeve bearing fans, you know.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Top exhaust? No
Top intake? Maybe. Depends on the particular fan.
They are sleeve bearing fans, you know.


Top intake? 2x140mm intake fans on the top of my cm690?








I've just never heard of this way of placing the 2 top fans.
However, I do wanna (re)place the two top fans in exhaust way and not sure what to choose (looking for the perfect balance between silence and airflow, let's say that the silence could even win). 
Here 's my system right now (I know, I'll do a lot of changes including a better cable management) with only one cooler master 140mm exhaust (1000rpm) top fan:










Sorry for the quality of the pic but this is the newest shot.
So, if you don't mind could you just have a look on this site (one of the few places to find the GT15's) advising me what couple of fans to get for my top exhaust config. (I,m going to go for one of these 1, 2, 3, and 4)
And again, for my megahalems, can I make two GT15 fans (in P/P) and 1 Noiseblocker Multiframe S3HS (right now on my cooler but to become rear fan) run alltogether at the same speed (with speedfan) on the same cpu fan connector with the Y adaptor, the max speed is similar but will they sincronise well on lower speeds and at max speed the power would be enough?
Thanks


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


Top intake? 2x140mm intake fans on the top of my cm690?








I've just never heard of this way of placing the 2 top fans.


First of all, those Vipers should do fine, especially since they are PWM fans and you can let their speed be controlled automatically by the motherboard.

Top intake, like this:










One top intake fan. No exhaust fans. Air leaves through open spaces, not grills.


----------



## Petey1013

Ok so information overload. I'm looking for some fans for my CM 212+ and possibly a H70 down the road, but Mainly the 212+ is my concern.

I have a 930 OC'd to 3.8 around 1.24-1.25v if I remember correctly. the GT AP-15s arent available anywhere, but I might be able to find the AP-14s. Any other fan I should consider? I have an FT02 so my airflow is pretty good, and it's a quiet case so I'd like to keep it that way.

I'm in Canada, so that affects the availability of certain fans. Suggestions? Seems like one of the CM R4 variants or possibly a Yateloon might do well, just looking for real world suggestions besides looking at charts.


----------



## PapaSmurf

For a single fan the BladeMaster that comes with a 212+ is within 1C of a High Speed Yate Loon on a 212+ and is a bit quieter than a Yate. If you can get one grab a second BladeMaster and do a Push/Pull with it. The R4's tend to be louder and less efficient than the BladeMaster.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12612872*
> For a single fan the BladeMaster that comes with a 212+ is within 1C of a High Speed Yate Loon on a 212+ and is a bit quieter than a Yate. If you can get one grab a second BladeMaster and do a Push/Pull with it. The R4's tend to be louder and less efficient than the BladeMaster.


You can compare the Blademaster and the R4 in my test. The main difference is PWM. With an As.s board you are stuck with PWM fan control only. Stick with the Blade Master, plugged into the cpu fan port on auto control. It will spend most of its time running quietly; it will only be loud when needed. With an R4 you'd have to run it 100% all the time or get a fan controller (expensive) or get a Gigabyte board (they allow Voltage speed control).


----------



## Hellknight

10+ in epicness for this thread!


----------



## Jaxonc

@Petey1013 - does your hyper 212+ use clips to mount fans or like a shroud adapter thing? I forget. The Blademaster would be a good fan to use but if you're looking to use a H70 later down the road (I hope you find them on sale because they're not that great for the price), I say maybe some Gelid Wing 12, if you can fit 140mm fans with 120mm holes, I definitely suggest the TY-140 from Thermalright. The GT's will be your best bet of course and will go fantastic with your future H70. These cans can be found at Canada Computers, NCIX so I hope you live close to one of those. =)


----------



## aznofazns

Awesome thread. +rep

I'm using a pair of Xigmatek XLF-F1253 fans on my non-lapped Megahalems right now and they seem to handle my i7 970 at 4.2GHz with 1.352v fine (roughly 50C above ambient while folding), but I'm curious as to how my fans stack up against the ones in your study. Any ideas?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Awesome thread. +rep

I'm using a pair of Xigmatek XLF-F1253 fans on my non-lapped Megahalems right now and they seem to handle my i7 970 at 4.2GHz with 1.352v fine (roughly 50C above ambient while folding), but I'm curious as to how my fans stack up against the ones in your study. Any ideas?


Yours is doing about what one would expect with competent fans. At 4.2GHz and Vcore=1.352, your 9xx is about as hot as an 8xx at 4GHz and 1.3v.


----------



## Alex132

Hmmm, have you reviewed the CM sickleflows (R4)
They CLAIM 18DB, but from what I can hear its more like 25+
Thats a huge gap to get wrong


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Hmmm, have you reviewed the CM sickleflows (R4)
They CLAIM 18DB, but from what I can hear its more like 25+
Thats a huge gap to get wrong 


Not if you understand the way they are rating them. The 18db is at it's minimum app 35 cfm and 1,000 - 1,100 rpm. At their maximum 69 cfm and 2,000 rpm the db level is closer to 36db. It's a bit misleading but not that inaccurate.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12793300*
> Hmmm, have you reviewed the CM sickleflows (R4)
> They CLAIM 18DB, but from what I can hear its more like 25+
> Thats a huge gap to get wrong


It's in there - but not at 19dB, of course.


----------



## Khak

After reading your test 65 fans in 112 configurations i wont buy 2 San Ace 9S1212H401.
But you write next:

Quote:



NOTE: I strongly recommend you get an -H1011 and not an -H101. I have given you links to vendors who will sell you fans with plugs and sleeving. I did all that myself, But buying the supplies requires care, and assembling it all requires tools.


Its only to San Ace 9G1212H101 or to all Sanyo collers? I need buy San Ace 9S1212H401 or San Ace 9S1212H4011?

Thanks.


----------



## Alex132

Who makes the stock corsair fans?


----------



## Turgin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Who makes the stock corsair fans?


Akasa made the original H50 fan. I don't know for sure about the others.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khak*


After reading your test 65 fans in 112 configurations i wont buy 2 San Ace 9S1212H401.
But you write next:

Its only to San Ace 9G1212H101 or to all Sanyo collers? I need buy San Ace 9S1212H401 or San Ace 9S1212H4011?

Thanks.


All the San Ace fans use -01 for fans with enclosed corners, -011 with open corners. Get the 9S1212H4011.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Who makes the stock corsair fans?


Don't know.


----------



## th3illusiveman

ehume, which of these would you recommend i purchase for my new Heat Sink.

I currently have a Cooler Master r4 and a Blade Master. both are attached to my Hyper 212+ cooler which i am replacing soon with a corsair A70. Now i've heard the fans that come with the heasink suck so i will be replacing them with either a BladeMaster x2 or Cooler Master R4 x2 solution.

so which one?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The R4s don't have as much static pressure as the BladeMasters although their cfm is about the same. That basically tells you that the BladeMaster would be the better choice.


----------



## th3illusiveman

What about noise? i would be more than willing to give up a degree or two for a decibel or two less. Also what does Static Pressure so?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Static pressure is what forces the air between the fins of the heatsink or rad cores. Low static pressure fans are fine as case fans, but not for rads or heatsinks.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12821058*
> Static pressure is what forces the air between the fins of the heatsink or rad cores. Low static pressure fans are fine as case fans, but not for rads or heatsinks.


Awesome. What would be the baseline "standard" that's considered good? whats bad and what excellent?


----------



## techjesse

Excellent







LOL


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman;12821473*
> Awesome. What would be the baseline "standard" that's considered good? whats bad and what excellent?


I start looking at static pressure of 2.5 and up for heatsinks and rads. Anything less I reserve for case fans. Ideally 3.5 and up for densely packed rads and heatsinks. That's why I like the Blademasters. They have 3.9m H2O of static pressure. Hi Speed Yate Loon's come in at around 2.9 while the standard R4's are only 1.3.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman;12820671*
> ehume, which of these would you recommend i purchase for my new Heat Sink.
> 
> I currently have a Cooler Master r4 and a Blade Master. both are attached to my Hyper 212+ cooler which i am replacing soon with a corsair A70. Now i've heard the fans that come with the heasink suck so i will be replacing them with either a BladeMaster x2 or Cooler Master R4 x2 solution.
> 
> so which one?


I'd recommend the Blade Masters because they are PWM. Your As.s board, like mine, will only control fans with PWM. So get one of these to control the BM's. Or one of these. Free shipping, but you have to cut one of the yellow wires to avoid having two fans reporting rpm to the mb.

Letting the mb control the fans means they will be quiet most of the time.

Just be sure to pre-lube and re-lube them. See item 3 in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse;12821512*
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Those clips look great. What clips are they?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The link to SVC points to some fan clips. I think the link you meant was one of these two.

Unsleeved
http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html

Sleeved
http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html

And is it really important to cut one of the yellow rpm sensor wires if both fans are identical?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12830165*
> The link to SVC points to some fan clips. I think the link you meant was one of these two.
> 
> Unsleeved
> http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12.html
> 
> Sleeved
> http://www.svc.com/fc444pwm-12bks.html
> 
> And is it really important to cut one of the yellow rpm sensor wires if both fans are identical?


Thanks for the correction. I meant the second, though the first looks good as well. I have used my sleeved PWM Y-cable for more than 400 fan changes and it's still going strong.

If you leave both yellow wires, you will get both fans reporting rpm to the mb, which will then list the rpm as the sum of both fans. I know this because I have tried it.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse;12821512*
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Your system info says your load temp is 39C!!! What exactly do you consider a load? Because this is impossible!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12830033*
> I'd recommend the Blade Masters because they are PWM. Your As.s board, like mine, will only control fans with PWM. So get one of these to control the BM's. Or one of these. Free shipping, but you have to cut one of the yellow wires to avoid having two fans reporting rpm to the mb.
> 
> Letting the mb control the fans means they will be quiet most of the time.
> 
> Just be sure to pre-lube and re-lube them. See item 3 in my sig.
> 
> Those clips look great. What clips are they?


I made the clips, I used the original clips (for 25mm fans) as a guide to make the new ones to hold the 38mm fan on Megatron. As you can see in the pic I bent the clips shorter to fit into the first fan hole (for the screws) instead of the farthest. I used 16 gage wire and they hold the fans very good.

Also I drop the temps in my computer room in the winter to get these temps after gaming















however in the summer the AC is running 24/7 LOL TJ


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12830033*
> I'd recommend the Blade Masters because they are PWM. Your As.s board, like mine, will only control fans with PWM. So get one of these to control the BM's. Or one of these. Free shipping, but you have to cut one of the yellow wires to avoid having two fans reporting rpm to the mb.
> 
> Letting the mb control the fans means they will be quiet most of the time.
> 
> Just be sure to pre-lube and re-lube them. See item 3 in my sig.
> 
> Those clips look great. What clips are they?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;12830332*
> Your system info says your load temp is 39C!!! What exactly do you consider a load? Because this is impossible!!!


Load temps while Gaming







However if you want heavy load temps....


----------



## ehume

Great temps.


----------



## techjesse

Thanks


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Hey ehume, I could use your help. Summer is coming and I've been re-thinking my airflow. If you'd like I'll PM you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*


Hey ehume, I could use your help. Summer is coming and I've been re-thinking my airflow. If you'd like I'll PM you.


Start a "Summer is coming and I've been re-thinking my airflow" thread and send me the link by PM. You'll get a lot more and more diverse thinking that way.


----------



## Shredicus

Ehume, I like your big fat rabbit avatar.

Your research is amazing too


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13054530*
> Start a "Summer is coming and I've been re-thinking my airflow" thread and send me the link by PM. You'll get a lot more and more diverse thinking that way.


He already has a thread here.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/985877-quietest-120mm-fan-above-2400-rpm.html


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13056834*
> He already has a thread here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/985877-quietest-120mm-fan-above-2400-rpm.html


Thanks papasmurf, I'll try to make a diagram of my case and it's airflow.

To ehume: would you still recommend the Yate-Loon fans as the best bang for buck heat sink fan? I was thinking about the AP-29, but that's a lot more money and seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;13056748*
> Ehume, I like your big fat rabbit avatar.
> 
> Your research is amazing too


Thank you.

The avatar is the daddy Totoro from Hayao Miyazaki's _My Neighbor Totoro_, one of the world's great movies.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ;13056934*
> Thanks papasmurf, I'll try to make a diagram of my case and it's airflow.
> 
> To ehume: would you still recommend the Yate-Loon fans as the best bang for buck heat sink fan? I was thinking about the AP-29, but that's a lot more money and seems to be sold out everywhere.


I'd say you need to decide what kind of noise you want to tolerate. But in general, one or two of those Yate Loon fans, gotten from Petra's Tech Shop, would be the most cost effective solution for a single layer heatsink like the Megahalems. If you want variable speed from your fans, go with the Cooler Master Blade Master fans. They cool about a degree less than the YL's, with a decibel less noise (not a perceptible difference). Because they are PWM fans most motherboards can control them. Only Gigabyte boards can control fans via Voltage.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ;13056934*
> Thanks papasmurf, I'll try to make a diagram of my case and it's airflow.
> 
> To ehume: would you still recommend the Yate-Loon fans as the best bang for buck heat sink fan? I was thinking about the AP-29, but that's a lot more money and seems to be sold out everywhere.


The High Speeds really pack a punch for no more than you pay or them. If you can catch a sale you can get them dirt cheap. Just be sure to lube them before you install them. It makes a HUGE difference with some of the Yates. I gained over 200rpm on some of my new ones just by lubing them. Ran them for a couple of days to get a baseline, then took 'em out, lubed 'em, then cranked them up again. What a difference.

And I agree with ehume on the BladeMasters. A bit more expensive, but that PWM really works sweet.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Great thread!

How do the LED versions of the Yate Loon D12SH-12s compare to the non-LED versions? Also, what about the GentleTyphoons?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Great thread!

How do the LED versions of the Yate Loon D12SH-12s compare to the non-LED versions? Also, what about the GentleTyphoons?


The LED versions seem to cool a little better than the other versions.

What about GT's? Aside from the results, they sound quieter than their SPL levels.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I'm running the Yates in my build, they are very quiet. My other choice was the GTs, though. Just wondering if I missed out on anything.


----------



## Alex132

How do you think that the mesh-like side of the CoolerMaster Excaliburs affect their overall CFM, noise and static pressure?
I can't really say otherthan they are really loud for 85cfm/2000rpm


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I'm running the Yates in my build, they are very quiet. My other choice was the GTs, though. Just wondering if I missed out on anything.


I have Yates. While I use other fans for 140mm, I use nothing but GT's for 120mm case fans.


----------



## Khak

OMG.
If i put second fan after Super Mega i hear the whistle like old HDD running.
I recently bay 2 San Ace 9S1212H4011. At first i think its bad fan. But whith out anything coolers working Ok.









My Second fan its left (when you have 140mm cooler after Megahalems).

How i make kill this whistle?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khak*


OMG. 
If i put second fan after Super Mega i hear the whistle like old HDD running.
I recently bay 2 San Ace 9S1212H4011. At first i think its bad fan. But whith out anything coolers working Ok.









My Second fan its left (when you have 140mm cooler after Megahalems).

How i make kill this whistle?


That is not a Megahalems but a Mugen 2. You can only use a 140mm fan with a Megahalems when you have a very wide case.

There are a number of theories about that whistle. Might I suggest blocking the middle gap with foam? Try it and see . . . um, hear . . . what happens.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Whistle?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix0VapZP-vk[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lUnG4uZPTo[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Khak

I have Antec lanboy air case.
When the fans came from USA i 5 hours played with them. I even conducted an experiment.
If i push the San Ace fan from Super Mega, the whistle disappears.
After i take one San Ace fan without anything and put ruler on them. was heard a faint hum. The sound of blowing changed.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khak;13242259*
> If i push the San Ace fan from Super Mega, the whistle disappears.


How did you "push" the fan? Does "from" mean you made a separation? Or a shroud?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khak;13242259*
> After i take one San Ace fan without anything and put ruler on them. was heard a faint hum. The sound of blowing changed.


"one . . . them" - Did you remove one fan, leaving a fan and the Mega?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khak;13226721*
> OMG.
> If i put second fan after Super Mega i hear the whistle like old HDD running.
> I recently bay 2 San Ace 9S1212H4011. At first i think its bad fan. But whith out anything coolers working Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Second fan its left (when you have 140mm cooler after Megahalems).
> 
> How i make kill this whistle?


The noise is similar to how side intake fans on some cases make more vibrations noises.

To remove the noise on the Mega with the 2nd fan, you need a fan shroud or something similar to space the fan from the heatsink. I put some rubber fan grommets on the pull fan, so that the flat rubber touches the heatsink. You could also just tape pieces of corrugated cardboard to the four corners of the fan.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;13242429*
> The noise is similar to how side intake fans on some cases make more vibrations noises.
> 
> To remove the noise on the Mega with the 2nd fan, you need a fan shroud or something similar to space the fan from the heatsink. I put some rubber fan grommets on the pull fan, so that the flat rubber touches the heatsink. You could also just tape pieces of corrugated cardboard to the four corners of the fan.


What a brilliant idea!!! And finally a use for second-rate vibration isolators (the best are here). I bought a lot of those before I found the Nexus pegs.

Otherwise, when a pull fan blades rub up against the fin stack, or when a fan vibrates against a fin stack, you can also use these.

Here's what I did to stop vibrations with a Megahalems:










But your idea of the vibration isolator pegs is much simpler, and with a San Ace -1011 there is plenty of excess output, so air leak leakage is not a problem.

+rep for you!


----------



## ehume

Moved her rig to a Lian Li PC-7FN:


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;13242429*
> The noise is similar to how side intake fans on some cases make more vibrations noises.
> 
> To remove the noise on the Mega with the 2nd fan, you need a fan shroud or something similar to space the fan from the heatsink. I put some rubber fan grommets on the pull fan, so that the flat rubber touches the heatsink. You could also just tape pieces of corrugated cardboard to the four corners of the fan.


Brilliant, as well as the rubber fan silencers!


----------



## Khak

Its grateful idea - silicone gaskets.
Until then, I could not understand why this is heard whistling.
I thought that air flows broken ribs about Super Mega with pull-creates the unpleasant whistle.
Quote:


> Does "from" mean you made a separation?


I made a separation. Sorry for my english.
Quote:


> Did you remove one fan, leaving a fan and the Mega?


I checked separately one fan.

When I held San Ace fan in hand, no, even the weakest, vibration I experienced. These fans are made really good and perfectly balanced.

I will definitely make gaskets of corrugated cardboard and in the future will order the silicone gasket (it will cost several times more expensive than themselves
Quote:


> But your idea of the vibration isolator pegs is much simpler, and with a San Ace -1011 there is plenty of excess output, so air leak leakage is not a problem.
> 
> Brilliant, as well as the rubber fan silencers!
> 
> All the San Ace fans use -01 for fans with enclosed corners, -011 with open corners. Get the 9S1212H4011.


Previously, you advised me to take it -011 and not -01. You can further decorate the difference between them?


----------



## ehume

Fan gasket is good, but I like Riou's idea of using the vibration isolator pegs just as much.

Don't worry about your English - we can always clarify. I would not be able to attempt Russian.

San Ace fans are indeed well-balanced.

The differences between -01 and -011:

All San Ace fans follow a model numbering where the -011 represents fans that have three wires - ground (0 Volts), 12v and rpm reporter - and corners that are open between the flanges. The -01 fans have either tubes of twin guiding walls to allow industries to more quickly put bolts through to attach fans to equipment. See this thread.

The other difference is that 9G1212H011 fans can be bought retail with the plugs already attached. When you buy -01 fans they all come with bare wire tips and you must put your own pins and plugs.

HTH


----------



## magnetik

This thread it a beautiful thing ehume, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;13242429*
> I put some rubber fan grommets on the pull fan, so that the flat rubber touches the heatsink. You could also just tape pieces of corrugated cardboard to the four corners of the fan.


Good ideas, I've also had excellent results using an old wetsuit to make noise dampers for fan/heatsink interfaces. It sounds silly but a cut nice thin strip of neoprene and place it along two edges of the fan. It works wonders.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14032829*
> Good ideas, I've also had excellent results using an old wetsuit to make noise dampers for fan/heatsink interfaces. It sounds silly but a cut nice thin strip of neoprene and place it along two edges of the fan. It works wonders.


Excellent idea. Here's the Megahalems I used in testing. It's now on my daughter's rig, complete with Vantec fan gasket:










The fan is a San Ace Silent Series 9S1212L401. I used my test results to pick the fan I put on it. Those RAM sticks are Ripjaws, so you know the Megahalems is compatible with them.


----------



## Alex132

Thought you'd like to know that I found out that the PS3 slim fan is made by Nidec Corp. One hell of a motor and nice silent fan


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Thought you'd like to know that I found out that the PS3 slim fan is made by Nidec Corp. One hell of a motor and nice silent fan


Pic?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Pic?




























Not sure if you can read it, kinda hard to take a pic of a dark grey logo on a black fan with my phone









Also found something else:









Quality control fail or is this fan secretly a sand belt too?


----------



## ehume

Ah, a most lovely centrifugal fan. Check out this pdf.


----------



## htt182

Hi ehume,
Which is better: San Ace 9S or Gentle Typhoon ?


----------



## Alex132

I would say when in doubt, just go for the Gentle Typhoon. What model is the GT?


----------



## htt182

9S1212M401 vs AP-15
they have the same speed.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htt182;14113024*
> Hi ehume,
> Which is better: San Ace 9S or Gentle Typhoon ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14113352*
> I would say when in doubt, just go for the Gentle Typhoon. What model is the GT?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htt182;14113738*
> 9S1212M401 vs AP-15
> they have the same speed.


I have eight (had to buy eight to get the price break) 9S1212P4M011's - PWM versions of the 9S1212M4011. The specs on the Silent Series mediums are very close to the specs on the AP-15 1850 rpm GT's. The only difference is that the San Aces make a tone, where the GT's pretty much do not.

OTOH, my 9S1212P4M011's are PWM, so I can use them on my As.s board for hsf's, where I would have used GT's with a Gigabyte mb (those allow Voltage control of cpu fans).


----------



## Turbonerd

I have the megahalems with some crappy silenx 120 mm fans that i bought one year+ ago and i am interested in buying something better.
I am interested in doing a one fan only setup and i am wondering if the San Ace 9G1212H101 is still the king or something else came up recently. Also anyone knows a respectable eu shop to buy them?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbonerd;14498182*
> I have the megahalems with some crappy silenx 120 mm fans that i bought one year+ ago and i am interested in buying something better.
> I am interested in doing a one fan only setup and i am wondering if the San Ace 9G1212H101 is still the king or something else came up recently. Also anyone knows a respectable eu shop to buy them?


Here.


----------



## Turbonerd

Wow that was fast. Thank you!

Edit : Decided to go with a push pull and grabbed two yate loon's from ebay.


----------



## nicoclops

so what is the best dual fan for my megahalems if the yate loons might be outdated... i hope you can provide a newegg.com link though


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoclops*


so what is the best dual fan for my megahalems if the yate loons might be outdated... i hope you can provide a newegg.com link though










Nothing outdated about Yate Loon fans. If you get highspeed YL's, get them here.


----------



## nicoclops

hi its me again...
which would be better in push and pull config on the megahalems

This
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091

or

This
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214001


----------



## nicoclops

and these blademasters... how do the products i posted compare to eachother in terms of great performance and good noise level

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069


----------



## chinesethunda

I can't comment much on the noise level as it doesn't bother me, but I can't hear my blademasters over my sickleflows. let's just put it that way. As to performance, I know that the blademasters are better than sickleflows in terms of performance on a cooler. I have tested this a few times. Temps vary but blademasters always are cooler than sickleflows due to the better static pressure


----------



## Ulver

I had a pair of Gelid 12 pl pwm fans (1800rpm with blue uv reactive blades on a black glossy frame) and just replaced them with a single San Ace similar to the pwm one you reviewed here but this one makes "only" 2850rpm. Couldn't be happier.







Even at full blast they are MUCH more comfortable than the Gelids were at their lower speeds. I leave it at the silent profile of my mobo, which makes the fan spin around 1300-1700rpm, depending on cpu load, and get around 50C over ambient. Here in Japan you can get them from nearly any pc store, for about US$30 with the wiring and plug complete (they are sold by Owltech, another Japanese company).

The gelids were not bad on temps (about the same as the San Ace, if both are on the "silent profile") but very bad on the spl factor. I put one of them as a case fan and it makes almost no sound, though. Put my hand in front of them and they turn into screaming banshees from hell!







Guess they just can't be used as heatsink fans.

Anyways, why ,oh why did I take so long to buy a San Ace fan since they're so damn good and are easy to find and install (as any other fan) here in Japan!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;14586547*
> I had a pair of Gelid 12 pl pwm fans (1800rpm with blue uv reactive blades on a black glossy frame) and just replaced them with a single San Ace similar to the pwm one you reviewed here but this one makes "only" 2850rpm. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at full blast they are MUCH more comfortable than the Gelids were at their lower speeds. I leave it at the silent profile of my mobo, which makes the fan spin around 1300-1700rpm, depending on cpu load, and get around 50C over ambient. Here in Japan you can get them from nearly any pc store, for about US$30 with the wiring and plug complete (they are sold by Owltech, another Japanese company).
> 
> The gelids were not bad on temps (about the same as the San Ace, if both are on the "silent profile") but very bad on the spl factor. I put one of them as a case fan and it makes almost no sound, though. Put my hand in front of them and they turn into screaming banshees from hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they just can't be used as heatsink fans.
> 
> Anyways, why ,oh why did I take so long to buy a San Ace fan since they're so damn good and are easy to find and install (as any other fan) here in Japan!


Then why don't you post some af your full load OC resuts using prime95 or anything alse at your will (at 4Ghz-4.2Ghz) even with the fans at full rpm, so we, others can compare!


----------



## ehume

More like: . . . so we can drool.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14588410*
> More like: . . . so we can drool.


Yep!


----------



## Ulver

Ok, will do it later then








Will also get the name/code of the fan.
But that will probably be on the next weekend :/


----------



## Ulver

FANatic's heaven









p.s.:sorry for the crappy focus


----------



## chinesethunda

why are they all 80 and 90mm?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14637658*
> why are they all 80 and 90mm?


Not only.
There are 60mm above and 120mm below

Just the pic is horrible cause the hallway was tight (like the whole of Japan is damn tight and crammed) and I didn't have enough space to frame them properly (and iPhone camera sucks).


----------



## Lithium466




----------



## ehume

Amazing - a whole display devoted to San Aces, some of them PWM.


----------



## arrow0309

How often do you guys think I shall replace the TIM of my Mega? The one I'm using for almost one year is the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and maybe isn't quite indicated to often change this kind of TIM.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


How often do you guys think I shall replace the TIM of my Mega? The one I'm using for almost one year is the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and maybe isn't quite indicated to often change this kind of TIM.










Don't know for sure about that TIM but I usually don't change it unless I must re-seat the cooler (turn it, clean it or remove for any random reason).

Last change was a month ago (XM4) but, before that I kept the same TIM (Prolimatech's) for 2 years without any change in performance.


----------



## chinesethunda

usually, decent quality TIM doesn't have to be changed for the most part, until you start seeing bad temps and stuff then maybe its time, but for the most part its not needed because its hardened and since usually there isn't much movement so it is a stable solid between the CPU and the heat sink transferring heat nicely


----------



## Turbonerd

I didnt want to start a new thread for this simple problem and i am grateful if someone can help me out. I decided to buy 2 yate loons for my mega, they arrived but i cannot connect them to my rampage 2 extreme mobo because their connector is double while the mobo accepts triple connector.
Tried to stick them in but its impossible. What to do!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*


I didnt want to start a new thread for this simple problem and i am grateful if someone can help me out. I decided to buy 2 yate loons for my mega, they arrived but i cannot connect them to my rampage 2 extreme mobo because their connector is double while the mobo accepts triple connector.
Tried to stick them in but its impossible. What to do!


Picture!


----------



## Volkswagen

Yeah picture would be great as I am







Sounds like the fans have a 4 PIN Connector and he is trying to connect them to a 3 pin motherboard header connector.


----------



## Lithium466

I think his fan has a 2 pins connector like in some power supplies, something like that :


----------



## Turbonerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithium466;14717049*
> I think his fan has a 2 pins connector like in some power supplies, something like that :


YES! thats exactly how it is.
Hope you guys can solve this now. Sorry for not explaining it better


----------



## Lithium466

You can use something like that http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-cable-assemblies/3-pin-molex-black-housing.htm


----------



## Turbonerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lithium466*


You can use something like that http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-cable-asse...ck-housing.htm


I used 2 of those from some old fans and modded my Yate Loons, i just plugged them in and they work. Temps are nice but they are very very loud.
I cannot stand this noise its too much! What am i supposed to do now!
Also i get a CPU fan error when i turn on the pc and i have to press F1 to proceed with windows loading.


----------



## Lithium466

To avoid pressing F1 during boot, you can set cpu fan speed to "ignored" in the bios. As for the noise, use a fanbus/rhéobus, something like a Zalman fanmate, use motherboard regulation (may not work for you fans on "cpu fan" header), for exemple


----------



## PontiacGTX

which fans i could find on amazon for the lowest temp?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*


which fans i could find on amazon for the lowest temp?










Not sure. I look for fans at Koolertek, JAB-Tech, SVC, Directron and MWave. If you look for Yate Loon fans either go to Petra's Tech Shop or JAB-Tech and get the straight-from-YateLoon fans.


----------



## allikat

Hey! MODS! Why is this thread not linked in the stickies????


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ehume*   Not sure. I look for fans at Koolertek, JAB-Tech, SVC, Directron and MWave. If you look for Yate Loon fans either go to Petra's Tech Shop or JAB-Tech and get the straight-from-YateLoon fans.  
unfortunately USA Webshop DonÂ´t admit Venezuelan Credit card!! BTW Megahalems Rev B brings 2 or 4 clips for fans exactly this one

  http://www.amazon.com/Prolimatech-Cooler-Socket-Megahalems-Silver/dp/B002WB2LV6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315579437&sr=8-1


----------



## Altstadt

Two sets of clips to mount two fans came with mine.

~Altstadt


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


Two sets of clips to mount two fans came with mine.

~Altstadt


Where did you get it?Amazon? Rev B? thank you


----------



## Altstadt

I picked it up at Newegg.

~Altstadt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001&Tpk=megahalem


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altstadt;14913699*
> I picked it up at Newegg.
> 
> ~Altstadt
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242001&Tpk=megahalem


on details are the same from Amazon and Prolimatech maybe are the same...

who got it from amazon?


----------



## nado4ilhas

I'll swap the fans of my CPU cooler v10, which fans do you recommend?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas;15225681*
> I'll swap the fans of my CPU cooler v10, which fans do you recommend?


I'd hardly know where to begin. Do you want quiet? Or performance? PWM? AFAICS those fans look to be R4 sickleflows. Doubt you'll find better.


----------



## nado4ilhas

was thinking of changing the fan cooler master Excalibur, but do not know if they are better than the v10


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas;15226635*
> I want to change the fans, cooler master and the Excalibur PWM, is he better than a fan of the v10?


I don't think it would be better. What is wrong with your current fans?


----------



## nado4ilhas

one of my v10 fans stopped working, so I want to change

another doubt
v10 I do not seem to be switching the tec, must be the phenom in which temperature to activate?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas;15226669*
> one of my v10 fans stopped working, so I want to change
> 
> another doubt
> v10 I do not seem to be switching the tec, must be the phenom in which temperature to activate?


Now is the time for you to fill in your system specifications. Go to User CP. Look on the left until you find Add System, and add yours.

Also, you can show your location. That is always a good thing to show, since otherwise people might not know that Portugese is your national language.

That said, I do not understand what "v10 I do not seem to be switching the tec, must be the phenom in which temperature to activate?" means. Could you restate the question?


----------



## nado4ilhas

I have a cooler master v10, a fan is not working, wanted to buy a pair to replace them, will be the cooler master Excalibur is better?

Cooler Master V10 has the technology Hybrid TEC , I never saw this working will be in trouble?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas;15227957*
> I have a cooler master v10, a fan is not working, wanted to buy a pair to replace them, will be the cooler master Excalibur is better?
> 
> Cooler Master V10 has the technology Hybrid TEC , I never saw this working will be in trouble?


If you never saw it working, are you sure the cooler is functional?

Find an inexpensive PWM fan that runs up to 2000 rpm. Buy two of them. You should be OK.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15228454*
> If you never saw it working, are you sure the cooler is functional?
> 
> Find an inexpensive PWM fan that runs up to 2000 rpm. Buy two of them. You should be OK.


this is good?

http://www.coolermaster.com.br/product.php?product_id=2965

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27970

if you know of something better let me know


----------



## Alex132

The excalibur fans are extremely loud, but decent airflow.


----------



## ehume

Ooh. I love the San Ace 9S1212H1011. But the 9G1212H1011 is 4dB louder. And neither one is PWM.

PWM fans:

Excaliber
Titan
Cooler Master Blade Masters


----------



## nado4ilhas

which models the brand and pvm san ace fans have a good CFW?
120x120x25mm


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas;15236282*
> which models the brand and pvm san ace fans have a good CFW?
> 120x120x25mm


Specs for San Ace 120x25mm fans are here. All of these can be ordered as PWM fans. If you have access to retail San Ace fans as they do in Japan, you can see what you might like.


----------



## nado4ilhas

now that you helped me with the fans for the v10, I wanted to ask you to help me choose my fans for Cooler Master cm690 nvidia edition

Front: 120 mm
Rear: 120 mm
Top: 120 or 140 mm x 2
Bottom: 120 mm
Left: 120 mm fan

I leave with a good air circulation


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*


now that you helped me with the fans for the v10, I wanted to ask you to help me choose my fans for Cooler Master cm690 nvidia edition

Front: 120 mm 
Rear: 120 mm
Top: 120 or 140 mm x 2 
Bottom: 120 mm 
Left: 120 mm fan

I leave with a good air circulation


Front, top intake x 2, bottom: TY-140's
Side: Sleeve bearing or other fan 800-1200 rpm
Rear: cut out the grill and put no fan there.

If you like, you can get this, and have your fans all controlled by the pwm signal your cpu fan header puts out.


----------



## chinesethunda

i realize the fans are mostly for air coolers, but opinion wise, ehume, how much more performance would you say you would get out of using gentle typhoons than using say blademasters for rad fans?


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i realize the fans are mostly for air coolers, but opinion wise, ehume, how much more performance would you say you would get out of using gentle typhoons than using say blademasters for rad fans?


Blademaster spin at a max of about 2000 rpm and have good airflow and pressure so they would be comparable with GT. Only real advantage for GT is less noise.


----------



## chinesethunda

Thats what I thought when I used them. Only problem might be that they might not like being horizontal.

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i realize the fans are mostly for air coolers, but opinion wise, ehume, how much more performance would you say you would get out of using gentle typhoons than using say blademasters for rad fans?


To get a good answer to that you should frequent the water cooling section of the forum. Specifically this.


----------



## stuffstuffa

Great job, this really helped me. I was looking at getting a 9g1212h101, but I didn't know that they weren't pwm before today. Is there any way to make them pwm or raise the speed as there is more load and lower it at idle? If there isn't, what's the best pwm fan?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuffstuffa*
> 
> Great job, this really helped me. I was looking at getting a 9g1212h101, but I didn't know that they weren't pwm before today. Is there any way to make them pwm or raise the speed as there is more load and lower it at idle? If there isn't, what's the best pwm fan?


There are high-powered PWM fans around, but you basically have to find them on eBay and such. No guarantees, and you have to become versed in the model numbering of the fans made by various manufacturers. Delta, San Ace and Nidec are industrial brands to look for. Also, Nidec builds Servo and Japan Servo (Nidec is short for Japan Servo in Japanese).

Highest powered PWM fans available to consumers are the CM Blade Master and the Titan Kukri. You can see both in item 4 of my sig, chapter 7.

Running a Voltage-controlled fan like the 9G1212H1011 up and down gerally requires a Gigabyte motherboard, using their Smart Fan set to Voltage control in BIOS. As.s can do it, but the speed control has a limited range.


----------



## stuffstuffa

when I looked at #4 chapter 7, I saw that the d14 had much better temps than the megahalems, with much less variance between the fans. Were the tests for both of these coolers performed the same? If they were, it looks like I'll be going for the d14.


----------



## ehume

The D14 has tandem towers -- more surface area in its fins. The D14 also operates with a 140mm center fan, so that any push fan cannot affect the cooling as mush as a single fan on the Megahalems.

Testing shows the D14 cools better than the Megahalems, and more quietly. It is bigger -- a lot bigger -- and more expensive. In the end you make your choice.


----------



## stuffstuffa

Ok I'll get the D14, it will fit in my haf x, and it's cheaper than the megahalems when you add in the price of the fans. The quietness also seems really nice, so thank you.


----------



## ehume

Updated study of 60 fans in 71 variations here.


----------



## Billys7

is it worth to buy two corsair fans sp 120 quiet edition for push pull with this cooler(megahalems)?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billys7*
> 
> is it worth to buy two corsair fans sp 120 quiet edition for push pull with this cooler(megahalems)?
> Thank you in advance for your help.


.

Read a few of the big fan reviews like the one ehume just posted above and make your own decision.


----------



## Billys7

ok i'll do that..


----------



## doyll

If you need any help feel free to ask. I don't mind helping. But I won't make other people's decisions for them.


----------



## tonarilla

awesome thread!
i wonder the result of a 252cfm delta fan how good would be?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonarilla*
> 
> awesome thread!
> i wonder the result of a 252cfm delta fan how good would be?


Only marginal improvement. Check out the chart.


----------



## crystaal

Maybe you could try out the newer Arctic Cooling F12/14 fans.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Maybe you could try out the newer Arctic Cooling F12/14 fans.


They seem to be interesting fans. But the test was over years ago. When I do these things I leave the heatsink on the motherboard until all the tests are done. That allows the fans to be compared. Any new fans would have to be part of a new test, like this one.


----------



## cloppy007

Ehume, why did you awarded the Noctua F12 the gold medal instead of the GT2150 or the AP15 if they had lower SPL and DOA? Because it's a PWM fan (with no clicking)?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Ehume, why did you awarded the Noctua F12 the gold medal instead of the GT2150 or the AP15 if they had lower SPL and DOA? Because it's a PWM fan (with no clicking)?


Sorry I missed this question way back when. The reason the F12 got the Gold is because it has high static pressure, it is PWM, it is not loud and it was the first 25mm-thick fan with a reasonable number of blades.

Those Gentle Typhoons you mentioned would be worth Gold as well, had they been the subject of a review, even if they are not PWM.

Now that I have a 30 fpi rad to test with, I might try the GT's and the F12. I have tested the GT's without rads. They exceed specs.

But I have some other things to do first.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Sorry I missed this question way back when. The reason the F12 got the Gold is because it has high static pressure, it is PWM, it is not loud and it was the first 25mm-thick fan with a reasonable number of blades.
> 
> Those Gentle Typhoons you mentioned would be worth Gold as well, had they been the subject of a review, even if they are not PWM.
> 
> Now that I have a 30 fpi rad to test with, I might try the GT's and the F12. I have tested the GT's without rads. They exceed specs.
> 
> But I have some other things to do first.


A PWM Gentle Typhoon would be an impressive consumer-grade fan. As for the rad, I think that's too much and very few people use such dense fin configuration, save for CLC such as the H100. My XT45 rads are 10FPI, if that gives you an idea.

Are you water cooling now, or you're only going to use the radiator for airflow tests?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Sorry I missed this question way back when. The reason the F12 got the Gold is because it has high static pressure, it is PWM, it is not loud and it was the first 25mm-thick fan with a reasonable number of blades.
> 
> Those Gentle Typhoons you mentioned would be worth Gold as well, had they been the subject of a review, even if they are not PWM.
> 
> Now that I have a 30 fpi rad to test with, I might try the GT's and the F12. I have tested the GT's without rads. They exceed specs.
> 
> But I have some other things to do first.
> 
> 
> 
> A PWM Gentle Typhoon would be an impressive consumer-grade fan. As for the rad, I think that's too much and very few people use such dense fin configuration, save for CLC such as the H100. My XT45 rads are 10FPI, if that gives you an idea.
> 
> Are you water cooling now, or you're only going to use the radiator for airflow tests?
Click to expand...

I bought a bare rad for $30 on a clearance sale. No fittings, etc. Testing only.

As for the GT's: others have tried, but only the GT gets the whole job done. That said, I would like to see the PWM hub from the Phanteks Enthoo Prime sold as a separate item. Woo-wee! Awesome device.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> As for the GT's: others have tried, but only the GT gets the whole job done. That said, I would like to see the PWM hub from the Phanteks Enthoo Prime sold as a separate item. Woo-wee! Awesome device.


Build your system and they will come.









Phanteks has them boxed up and probably on a boat somewhere by now... shouldn't be too long before we can get them.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I bought a bare rad for $30 on a clearance sale. No fittings, etc. Testing only.
> 
> As for the GT's: others have tried, but only the GT gets the whole job done. That said, I would like to see the PWM hub from the Phanteks Enthoo Prime sold as a separate item. Woo-wee! Awesome device.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Build your system and they will come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks has them boxed up and probably on a boat somewhere by now... shouldn't be too long before we can get them.


If I could only find a way to have 2 different PWM signals in my motherboard (Asus MVG)... One for the pump, the other for the fans.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> If I could only find a way to have 2 different PWM signals in my motherboard (Asus MVG)... One for the pump, the other for the fans.


Run one off the mobo and one off a GPU?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Run one off the mobo and one off a GPU?


That's what I'll probably do. I guess I can control the GPU pwm via speedfan!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> That's what I'll probably do. I guess I can control the GPU pwm via speedfan!


Should be able to. When I was still air cooling my GPUs I just used Afterburner or EVGA Precision


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> If I could only find a way to have 2 different PWM signals in my motherboard (Asus MVG)... One for the pump, the other for the fans.


You do have two PWM headers; CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.
Information is in your manual 3.6 Monitor menu


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You do have two PWM headers; CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.
> Information is in your manual 3.6 Monitor menu


same signal, they're not independent.


----------



## doyll

What happens if pump and radiator fans run on same signal? Obviously both fans and pump speed would be varied dependent on CPU heat. I guess it's a matter of how the increases relate to how fans versus pump vary in rpm.

It is not hard to use GPU PWM signal to control GPU and case fans. Is explained in sig link.


----------

